# Ragged Mtn 2016-17 Season Thread



## xwhaler (Sep 12, 2016)

Figured Ragged deserves it's own thread!
I'm looking forward to being a passholder there this season. Anyone else get in on the low $ pass there?
Despite a low tide winter last yr what they made snow on was in fantastic shape and deep even later in March when most areas were cooked.

Some pretty exciting news to come out of Danbury last week!

http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=478


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 12, 2016)

pretty sad they couldn't get a 350k loan without the government...


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd rather have the focus be on the positive that they are getting a loan and what could become of Ragged with this significant project rather than turning it political.
We have enough threads already on AZ that devolve into political arguments.

Whether we agree with the source of the loan is definitely up for debate but I'd like to know what folks think about the project itself.
Ragged is working hard to grow their brand and cheap passes and a significant snowmaking expansion definitely gets my attention.


----------



## Jully (Sep 12, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> I'd rather have the focus be on the positive that they are getting a loan and what could become of Ragged with this significant project rather than turning it political.
> We have enough threads already on AZ that devolve into political arguments.
> 
> Whether we agree with the source of the loan is definitely up for debate but I'd like to know what folks think about the project itself.
> Ragged is working hard to grow their brand and cheap passes and a significant snowmaking expansion definitely gets my attention.



Agreed. I also elected to pick up the cheap pass this year, so I'm pretty excited as well. I'd be even more impressed if they get it completed for the start of the season, but I'd suspect that this is even more paving the way for Pinnacle / future development.


----------



## becca m (Sep 12, 2016)

yup - I got a cheap pass last spring - it's local for me and it's not my only season pass       I will get my money's worth but when I want some steeps, I'll be elsewhere.   I like their woods and they have good coverage... but when only the groomers are in play,  you have to be creative to make it fun, like, practicing switch, working on tricks, and practicing other snowsports you aren't as good at      like tele .


----------



## yeggous (Sep 12, 2016)

I thought about that pass, but could not justify a fourth pass on top of the Peaks Pass, Jay, and MWV Sampler pass. I love Ragged. If I wasn't basing out of my ski club in North Conway, then I definitely would have grabbed that pass to ski from home. A Ragged and Wachusett or Crotched combo would be a winner.


----------



## MG Skier (Sep 13, 2016)

The only reason I didn't ski there was due to the lack of water/snow. A few years back their glades were a blast. Lets hope mother nature does her part too.


----------



## Jully (Sep 13, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I thought about that pass, but could not justify a fourth pass on top of the Peaks Pass, Jay, and MWV Sampler pass. I love Ragged. If I wasn't basing out of my ski club in North Conway, then I definitely would have grabbed that pass to ski from home. A Ragged and Wachusett or Crotched combo would be a winner.



I looked long at the Peaks pass, but opted for Ragged instead with then an extra couple hundred dollars to use to ski around with. Definitely took a gamble on the woods being in play, but I have hope.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 13, 2016)

Jully said:


> I looked long at the Peaks pass, but opted for Ragged instead with then an extra couple hundred dollars to use to ski around with. Definitely took a gamble on the woods being in play, but I have hope.




I have skied there 7 or 8 times and the woods have never been open. I need to hit it when they are.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd say in average year, the Ravine trees (main routes, not all) are open for about five weeks. Early February to Mid March.  Other stuff like Devils Den much more frequently, but they are short.  Fun, but short.  

The snowmaking pond improvement project will be huge for Ragged.  In my two years having a pass there my biggest complaint was slow early season terrain expansion. They appear to have addressed some of that in recent years with system upgrades, but the bigger pond should really guarantee a decent amount of terrain open for Xmas and MLK.  Hopefully Birches gets in the regular rotation for snowmaking. It would make for a fun groomer and take some traffic away from Newfound Ridge and other main face slopes.  Birches and Lower Sweepstakes are basically the same trail.  As all natural trails they never get enough traffic to form good bumps. If lower Sweepstakes gets all the traffic for those wanting ungroomed, maybe that changes.  Lord know Ragged and all of NH for that matter, could use more and better bumps.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 13, 2016)

The trees skiers left on Spear (Devil's Deb, The Abyss, Gobbler's Knob, Ridge Runner are pretty underrated in my book.
Every talks about the Ravine but some good tree skiing on that side as well.
Snowmaking improvements, good terrain on an easy drive and 2 high speed lifts servicing the mtn makes my $249 pass a no brainer.


----------



## dlague (Sep 13, 2016)

I agree with most here.  When the terrain exists of just groomers then it can get mundane.  But there are some sweet trails to skiers left of Exhibition and a run from the top in the trees that is often closed it seems the past couple years.  I hope the east gets snow so you pass holders can enjoy some of the best terrain.  With all that being said, early snowmaking  is key which they struggle with.  Overall it can be a good cruising place lapping the faster chairs.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 13, 2016)

They did very well with the early season snowmaking last year - I believe it was 12/5, only a few days behind Sunapee and it was a good T2B run with Wild Side/Ride. They expanded slowly like everyone else. Ragged tends to bury trails before moving on. This water will only help.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 13, 2016)

Flying Yankee was absolutely buried during my last day there on 3/19. Where Ragged makes snow they do an outstanding job.
I'd love to see them skip blowing on Showboat and instead on Birches/Sweepstakes this yr.


----------



## Jully (Sep 13, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> They did very well with the early season snowmaking last year - I believe it was 12/5, only a few days behind Sunapee and it was a good T2B run with Wild Side/Ride. They expanded slowly like everyone else. Ragged tends to bury trails before moving on. This water will only help.



I really appreciate the bury approach to snowmaking. I like that about Wildcat too. I don't know what their capacity is in terms of pumping, but more water will be huge for just letting them blow for longer periods of time.


----------



## Jully (Sep 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd say in average year, the Ravine trees (main routes, not all) are open for about five weeks. Early February to Mid March.  Other stuff like Devils Den much more frequently, but they are short.  Fun, but short.
> 
> The snowmaking pond improvement project will be huge for Ragged.  In my two years having a pass there my biggest complaint was slow early season terrain expansion. They appear to have addressed some of that in recent years with system upgrades, but the bigger pond should really guarantee a decent amount of terrain open for Xmas and MLK.  Hopefully Birches gets in the regular rotation for snowmaking. It would make for a fun groomer and take some traffic away from Newfound Ridge and other main face slopes.  Birches and Lower Sweepstakes are basically the same trail.  As all natural trails they never get enough traffic to form good bumps. If lower Sweepstakes gets all the traffic for those wanting ungroomed, maybe that changes.  Lord know Ragged and all of NH for that matter, could use more and better bumps.



Sweepstakes, well more the upper half, but the lower half too, is such a great trail. Some good bumps would definitely make the time without trees a lot more enjoyable. I just don't know how many people even ski ungroomed at Ragged. Whenever I've been there seemed to be no one skiing those trails.


----------



## MG Skier (Sep 13, 2016)

Ragged is my go to mountain when I have a "Snow Day". I agree, a new pond will be huge. Do they have the water supply to fill it? I am overdue for a hike up that way, I will look around when I get up there!


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 13, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Flying Yankee was absolutely buried during my last day there on 3/19. Where Ragged makes snow they do an outstanding job.
> I'd love to see them skip blowing on Showboat and instead on Birches/Sweepstakes this yr.



Agreed, it would be nice to see Birches get the love before Showboat but you're dealing with the in your face factor of that run and Birches is low key. 

Sweepstakes down from the Ladies T is doable with a couple 75 footers through the woods from Birches if they really wanted to cover it with man made.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2016)

I've said it before, but it's a shame they didn't leave lower Sweepstakes like the top.  It would be awesome if it were that narrow and turny the whole way down


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 13, 2016)

Jully said:


> I really appreciate the bury approach to snowmaking.



Out of curiosity, why?

As long as there is enough snow to cover most of the rocks I'd rather see more terrain open early.


----------



## Jully (Sep 13, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Out of curiosity, why?
> 
> As long as there is enough snow to cover most of the rocks I'd rather see more terrain open early.



I agree with Newpylong. I'd rather have 3 runs that I know is going to be in good / excellent condition than five that might be skied off, real thin, and not great by the end of the day. I'd like to save my rock dodging time for the spring

For me this really hit home this past season when many places did a dust and run approach and then closed completely and had to rebuild.

Absolutely to each their own though. Additionally, if it is a place with more grass than rocks on runs (like Bretton Woods), I don't mind their faster expansion approach as much.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2016)

Last year Wildcat was extremely smart in not expanding terrain fast and burying Lynx instead. As much as I got bored out of my mind skiing it over and over and over, at least they were able to keep open and weather the heat


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Killington was guilty of the dust & run approach last season. I recall them losing several trails during the mid season warmups which they then had to go back & blow snow on again almost from scratch. They even lost upper Rime which is one of their early season offerings.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Last year Wildcat was extremely smart in not expanding terrain fast and burying Lynx instead. As much as I got bored out of my mind skiing it over and over and over, at least they were able to keep open and weather the heat



Yes, this is true. They blew a craaaazy amount of snow on Lynx last year. It seriously paid dividends when a lot of places lost terrain and developed bare patches in the middle of winter. Meanwhile the only bare patch I ever saw on Lynx was the last weekend of April.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 13, 2016)

At the same time Killington held onto a lot of trails like East Fall which skied great all season even when a lot of terrain was burning. Nobody could predict such a bad winter and Killington has a ton of terrain to cover. I think they did a pretty good job keeping terrain open and pods connected considering.

I guess what I'm saying is I like to see some core trails buried but once it gets to a certain point it's better to expand terrain quickly knowing there will still be some good trails if the weather turns.

Strike a balance.


----------



## Jully (Sep 13, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> At the same time Killington held onto a lot of trails like East Fall which skied great all season even when a lot of terrain was burning. Nobody could predict such a bad winter and Killington has a ton of terrain to cover. I think they did a pretty good job keeping terrain open and pods connected considering.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is I like to see some core trails buried but once it gets to a certain point it's better to expand terrain quickly knowing there will still be some good trails if the weather turns.
> 
> Strike a balance.



Oh that's definitely a good approach. I feel that it does not necessarily apply to places with less snowmaking territory to cover than Killington, SR, SL, etc. At Ragged and Wildcat, a larger percentage of their snowmaking routes are "core" trails. With limited firepower, Ragged or Wildcat could try and open a bunch of those trails quickly, or move slower and spend awhile on individual routes. I prefer the latter approach.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 13, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> At the same time Killington held onto a lot of trails like East Fall which skied great all season even when a lot of terrain was burning. Nobody could predict such a bad winter and Killington has a ton of terrain to cover. I think they did a pretty good job keeping terrain open and pods connected considering.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is I like to see some core trails buried but once it gets to a certain point it's better to expand terrain quickly knowing there will still be some good trails if the weather turns.
> 
> Strike a balance.


I'm not saying they did a bad job. They had to deal with the cards they were dealt. Just about every trail they had to go back & resurface at some point. Yes even trails such as East Fall, Cascade, Skye Lark & many others. Some trails such as lower Ovation, Devils Fiddle, Conclusion never saw a snow gun last season. Others like Vertigo they started but then had to give up on before they were fully covered because of the need to resurface other trails.


----------



## Jully (Sep 13, 2016)

In terms of Ragged, the only time this has drawbacks is when they try and open Showboat. That trail, especially the way they 'construct' it requires a huge amount of snow. I like how its constructed, for a groomer, but might prefer it if they did it differently. I think it is their only FIS homolgated slalom trail though, so until that expires, I don't think they'll think about changing it.


----------



## Jully (Sep 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm not saying they did a bad job. They had to deal with the cards they were dealt. Just about every trail they had to go back & resurface at some point. Yes even trails such as East Fall, Cascade, Skye Lark & many others. Some trails such as lower Ovation, Devils Fiddle, Conclusion never saw a snow gun last season. Others like Vertigo they started but then had to give up on before they were fully covered because of the need to resurface other trails.



Exactly, it is a strategy. It works phenomenally when the weather cooperates, but it is killer in a warm up.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jully said:


> Exactly, it is a strategy. It works phenomenally when the weather cooperates, but it is killer in a warm up.


I don't know how many times they had to go back & blow the upper part of Downdraft outside the Peak Lodge to keep it open. At least a 1/2 dozen I would say. It kept either melting out or turning to unskiabe ice.


----------



## dlague (Sep 13, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Flying Yankee was absolutely buried during my last day there on 3/19. Where Ragged makes snow they do an outstanding job.
> I'd love to see them skip blowing on Showboat and instead on Birches/Sweepstakes this yr.



Did they even open Showboat last year?  I never saw it open on my trips there.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 13, 2016)

no snow made on it last year. smart move


----------



## dlague (Sep 13, 2016)

Jully said:


> Exactly, it is a strategy. It works phenomenally when the weather cooperates, but it is killer in a warm up.



When the weather cooperates they look like geniuses!  When it does not cooperate then we have this debate! 

Then again when the weather cooperates everyone looks good!


----------



## Abubob (Sep 13, 2016)

Jully said:


> In terms of Ragged, the only time this has drawbacks is when they try and open Showboat. That trail, especially the way they 'construct' it requires a huge amount of snow. I like how its constructed, for a groomer, but might prefer it if they did it differently. I think it is their only FIS homologated slalom trail though, so until that expires, I don't think they'll think about changing it.


That's interesting to hear it's an FIS slalom trail. I've never seen a gate on it. 

I agree the way the groomed section is constructed leaves a lot to be desired. The best part of the fall line is "paved"over so that it lacks all character. Either that or there's this obnoxious berm of semi frozen snow boulders that makes the middle portion unskiable. Kinda ticks me off.

I'm wondering how crowded the hill will be this year. Nobody else is even close to following suit. Except in word - even Magic season prices are higher. Possible exception is Whaleback plus they offer a ton of associated deals.


----------



## Jully (Sep 13, 2016)

Abubob said:


> That's interesting to hear it's an FIS slalom trail. I've never seen a gate on it.
> 
> I agree the way the groomed section is constructed leaves a lot to be desired. The best part of the fall line is "paved"over so that it lacks all character. Either that or there's this obnoxious berm of semi frozen snow boulders that makes the middle portion unskiable. Kinda ticks me off.
> 
> I'm wondering how crowded the hill will be this year. Nobody else is even close to following suit. Except in word - even Magic season prices are higher. Possible exception is Whaleback plus they offer a ton of associated deals.



I've been wondering that as well. I think the Peaks Pass with blackouts is a fairly equivalent competitor as well. Obviously more expensive, but there are many more options. 

I personally would predict that most weeks won't be substantially more crowded, but holiday weekends and maybe a few others in February after a storm might be jammed beyond belief. I'm willing to bet they picked up a number of skiers who do 3-6 days a year via lift tickets at a combination of Sunapee, Ragged, Gunstock, Pats, Loon, and Waterville. Those skiers will mostly ski the same number of days, and likely only on MLK Weekend, the weekend after Xmas, and maybe the ends of February school vacation week.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 13, 2016)

When they get both Spear and Ragged open with multiple routes off each peak it should spread the crowds out nicely.  

The problem area that I see on the hill is at the load of the 6 pack.....gets really congested as you have people loading the lift, coming into/out of the lodge, transferring between spear and Ragged and also the learning area is there as well.

Poor design. I wish the 6 pack started a bit higher up to give more space.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 13, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> When they get both Spear and Ragged open with multiple routes off each peak it should spread the crowds out nicely.
> 
> The problem area that I see on the hill is at the load of the 6 pack.....gets really congested as you have people loading the lift, coming into/out of the lodge, transferring between spear and Ragged and also the learning area is there as well.
> 
> Poor design. I wish the 6 pack started a bit higher up to give more space.



I agree on the 6 pack. Now that the other chair was replaced does it take any of the congestion away?


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 13, 2016)

I find most people still ski the 6 pack.  Especially last yr as it was just Yankee and Cardigan open on Spear.   Id much rather lap Spear if everything is open including glades but if not Ragged proper offers more variety.


----------



## dlague (Sep 13, 2016)

Well for those groomer only skiers the offering off Spear is very limited especially if race training is taking place on Flying Yankee.  As a result many average to beginner skiers stick to the 6 pack.  I doubt many advanced to expert skiers would go over on the Spear lift when only Cardigan is open and no other natural snow.


----------



## becca m (Sep 13, 2016)

yup - last year no line EVER on Spear - not much open there (especially with race training on Flying Yankee).   Hopefully this year they will fill up all 6 spaces on the 6-pack - seems they have trouble putting together the groups of 6 - ?


----------



## yeggous (Sep 14, 2016)

becca m said:


> yup - last year no line EVER on Spear - not much open there (especially with race training on Flying Yankee).   Hopefully this year they will fill up all 6 spaces on the 6-pack - seems they have trouble putting together the groups of 6 - ?



False. See picture for proof.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2016)

becca m said:


> yup - last year no line EVER on Spear - not much open there (especially with race training on Flying Yankee).   Hopefully this year they will fill up all 6 spaces on the 6-pack - seems they have trouble putting together the groups of 6 - ?



When I was a passholder there 6 years ago they used to have this lady who managed the six pack line. She was there for a few years and pretty much was a legend. I wish I remembered her name, but if you didn't have your act together to form up into groups of six, she was all over you.  Pretty much a lift line drill sergeant; comical to watch, but oh so effective.  She moved away and the drop off in talent was appreciable and everyone asked where so and so went.   

Any Ragged regulars from back then remember this woman?  If there was a liftie hall of fame, she would have been a first ballot inductee.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 14, 2016)

yeggous said:


> False. See picture for proof.View attachment 20646
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



There are always exceptions to the rule. For the most part Spear is ski on or close to it. That is a minimal line.


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2016)

becca m said:


> yup - last year no line EVER on Spear - not much open there (especially with race training on Flying Yankee).   Hopefully this year they will fill up all 6 spaces on the 6-pack - seems they have trouble putting together the groups of 6 - ?





deadheadskier said:


> When I was a passholder there 6 years ago they used to have this lady who managed the six pack line. She was there for a few years and pretty much was a legend. I wish I remembered her name, but if you didn't have your act together to form up into groups of six, she was all over you.  Pretty much a lift line drill sergeant; comical to watch, but oh so effective.  She moved away and the drop off in talent was appreciable and everyone asked where so and so went.
> 
> Any Ragged regulars from back then remember this woman?  If there was a liftie hall of fame, she would have been a first ballot inductee.



They had a great bar tender too that was let go.  She too was there forever.



yeggous said:


> False. See picture for proof.View attachment 20646
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



There must have been no race training or that line included racers.


----------



## Jully (Sep 14, 2016)

dlague said:


> They had a great bar tender too that was let go.  She too was there forever.
> 
> 
> 
> There must have been no race training or that line included racers.



Pretty sure there are racers. Why else would people have bibs on?

I'm assuming he's kidding when he calls this a line.


----------



## Jully (Sep 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> When I was a passholder there 6 years ago they used to have this lady who managed the six pack line. She was there for a few years and pretty much was a legend. I wish I remembered her name, but if you didn't have your act together to form up into groups of six, she was all over you.  Pretty much a lift line drill sergeant; comical to watch, but oh so effective.  She moved away and the drop off in talent was appreciable and everyone asked where so and so went.



I've always felt that the area for forming together to make groups of 6 was too small. I feel like making the queue a little bigger would help. However, that might make the congestion in that area worse.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> When I was a passholder there 6 years ago they used to have this lady who managed the six pack line. She was there for a few years and pretty much was a legend. I wish I remembered her name, but if you didn't have your act together to form up into groups of six, she was all over you.  Pretty much a lift line drill sergeant; comical to watch, but oh so effective.  She moved away and the drop off in talent was appreciable and everyone asked where so and so went.
> 
> Any Ragged regulars from back then remember this woman?  If there was a liftie hall of fame, she would have been a first ballot inductee.



Bebe Woods perhaps? She is a legend at Ragged. She is now a greeter inside the lodge. 
I had a nice chat with her last winter as she was eating some chowder she described as absolutely delightful.
They are re naming the learn to ski program in honor of her this yr I read

http://www.seniorsskiing.com/bebe-wood/


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Bebe Woods perhaps? She is a legend at Ragged. She is now a greeter inside the lodge.
> I had a nice chat with her last winter as she was eating some chowder she described as absolutely delightful.
> They are re naming the learn to ski program in honor of her this yr I read
> 
> http://www.seniorsskiing.com/bebe-wood/



No, this woman was about 50, looked like a biker chick who could whoop your ass in a bar fight.


----------



## MG Skier (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey at least the spear chair isn't the old one....that was a tough ride!!


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> When I was a passholder there 6 years ago they used to have this lady who managed the six pack line. She was there for a few years and pretty much was a legend. I wish I remembered her name, but if you didn't have your act together to form up into groups of six, she was all over you.  Pretty much a lift line drill sergeant; comical to watch, but oh so effective.  She moved away and the drop off in talent was appreciable and everyone asked where so and so went.
> 
> Any Ragged regulars from back then remember this woman?  If there was a liftie hall of fame, she would have been a first ballot inductee.




I know exactly who you're talking about, she was there a several years ago.  Didn't see her the last time I was there in the 2014/2015 season.  

Any updates on Pinnacle Peak?


----------



## becca m (Sep 14, 2016)

OK - maybe there was a short line once in a GREAT while, but, last year Saturdays I had a hard time finding a line ever....

re:   Pinnacle - I hiked it last week - the "cleared" ski slopes now have waist/chest-high prickers and saplings.   How do they clear it once it has been cleared - is that brush hog work?

re:  Bebe - wonderful lady!!!!!    She was on the cover of a vintage Life Magazine - forget which one - I want to say from the '50's?   Interesting life story!!!!


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Bebe Woods perhaps? She is a legend at Ragged. She is now a greeter inside the lodge.
> I had a nice chat with her last winter as she was eating some chowder she described as absolutely delightful.
> They are re naming the learn to ski program in honor of her this yr I read
> 
> http://www.seniorsskiing.com/bebe-wood/



Ya We have seen her before.  Forgot about her.  The liftie woman was awesome though!


----------



## The Sneak (Sep 14, 2016)

I was at Ragged the day after the huge February 2013 storm. There were maybe 50 cars in the lot. A great day.

One thing about the ravine glades, they are pretty rocky in spots and I learned that the hard way that day. Crunch crunch crunch. Of course, there wasn't much base under that big dump and so that was likely the issue.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Los (Sep 15, 2016)

Jully said:


> Pretty sure there are racers. Why else would people have bibs on?
> 
> I'm assuming he's kidding when he calls this a line.



I call that a line! I have no tolerance...


----------



## podunk77 (Sep 15, 2016)

I have many fond memories of Ragged back when I was a kid around 1973-77, so I'm enjoying all this Ragged talk.  Quick question for anyone who recalls that era:  Were the Sunnyside and Blueberry Patch trails much narrower and bumpier back then?  My childhood memories of them bear no resemblance to the wide and rather boring avenues those trails have become.  I'm trying to figure out if my memories are faulty or if those trails, like so many others, were widened and flattened over the years to allow for better snow making coverage.  Sadly I got away from skiing entirely for about 25 years, so I wasn't there to witness Ragged's evolution.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2016)

I. Think I slept by here with Bob MR.Cornhead on way to Sugarlloaf few years ago.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubob (Sep 16, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> When I was a passholder there 6 years ago they used to have this lady who managed the six pack line. She was there for a few years and pretty much was a legend. I wish I remembered her name, but if you didn't have your act together to form up into groups of six, she was all over you.  Pretty much a lift line drill sergeant; comical to watch, but oh so effective.  She moved away and the drop off in talent was appreciable and everyone asked where so and so went.
> 
> Any Ragged regulars from back then remember this woman?  If there was a liftie hall of fame, she would have been a first ballot inductee.





deadheadskier said:


> No, this woman was about 50, looked like a biker chick who could whoop your ass in a bar fight.


I remember her well. I can't remember her name but she was the best at getting the six pack full - never much of a wait when she was on. I think she moved out of state.


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Anyone else see the picture they put up on facebook?
Here's the caption:
"So this is happening! We're expanding our lower snowmaking pond from 4 million gallons to 24 million. That means more water storage capacity for our snowmaking team!"

Here's the link to their blog
http://www.raggedmountainresort.com/Blog/


----------



## Jully (Sep 29, 2016)

Just about to post that myself, you beat me to it!

Blog also says that they have installed new snowmaking pipe on some early season beginner terrain to increase efficiency on key trails. It will be interesting to see how big of a difference this makes on operations!


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hopefully they put some attention towards Easy Winder.  If they blasted the top of that trail and maybe did some leveling at the bottom to make it not as flat, it could be a huge new traffic divider for that side of the mountain.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't think Easy Winder gets snow made on it at all so relies on natural to open. 
I do agree that getting that open would take some pressure off the Chutes and Main Street for early season ops.

The snowmaking pipe they installed recently is on Upper and Lower Chutes. 
Realistically as long as they offer a couple routes off Ragged and get Flying Yankee open on Spear for early season ops that should spread the crowds out nicely.


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 29, 2016)

That's true but if they want to start moving forward with Pinnacle Peak, they're gonna have to do some big work on Easy Winder.  
I'm pretty sure they used to snowmake on that trail..


----------



## Jully (Sep 29, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> That's true but if they want to start moving forward with Pinnacle Peak, they're gonna have to do some big work on Easy Winder.
> I'm pretty sure they used to snowmake on that trail..



Eh, I wouldn't say that it is a given that they would do something on that trail. Many places have expansions that are on the difficult side to get to. It would be fantastic if they could get more open early season though. I'm stocking up on early season deals and don't plan on going to Ragged regularly until later in December at the earliest. 

As a side note, love the term "snowmake" haha.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 29, 2016)

Jully said:


> Just about to post that myself, you beat me to it!
> 
> Blog also says that they have installed new snowmaking pipe on some early season beginner terrain to increase efficiency on key trails. It will be interesting to see how big of a difference this makes on operations!



The customer won't notice a difference, but the staff will like it for sure.

Also, Easy Winder has snowmaking, and a few lingering HKD Spectrums still mounted, but can't say I have ever seen them used. The top does need some blasting and runout regraded to make the trail useful for sure.


----------



## MG Skier (Sep 29, 2016)

I seem to remember my first time at Ragged, winter 2008, that Easy Winder was full of snow and groomed. I skied there two years ago 2015 and skied it and it was natural and looked like it had quite a bit of snow on it. For what it is worth.


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2016)

Easy Winder is the worst trail there!  First you go down the pitch on Blueberry Patch which can be a cluster on busy days and then go on Easy Winder and that flattens out so much.  It does get very wind blown.  I very rarely have gone down Blue Berry Patch in the first place generally skated to the left U-turn and take those options.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 29, 2016)

Hopefully this massive pond means blowing snow on terrain they typically don't.  Sweepstakes, Birches, Cemetary Gates come to mind


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 30, 2016)

^ does sweepstakes even have snowmaking pipes? 

Easy winders not that bad, a nice cruiser until you reach the very end. Some reproducing would do wonders.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 30, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> Easy winders not that bad, a nice cruiser until you reach the very end. Some reproducing would do wonders.



There's a first for everything. In this case using the words "nice cruiser" to describe Easy Winder.  Maybe on nordic gear.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 30, 2016)

Sweepstakes does have pipe but it hasn't been used in not sure how many years. 
I don't think Cemetary Gates has pipe so installing some there would be wishful thinking.
Probably best left as a natural only trail anyways I suppose.


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> There's a first for everything. In this case using the words "nice cruiser" to describe Easy Winder.  Maybe on nordic gear.



Exactly - get a little up slope wind and you are skating a lot.  At least you can get speed on the flat spot on blueberry patch by getting some speed coming down the upper part of that trail.  Like I said earlier I do not ski that run very often.


----------



## MG Skier (Sep 30, 2016)

The last two times I was there it was a weekday morning after a storm. One of them was a doozy on the year of the really good winter! Cabin Fever was great, glades were loaded. It was a top 5 day! I enjoy the mountain, hope they can get the H2O collected so they can paint the hill with more white gold!!!


----------



## machski (Sep 30, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Sweepstakes does have pipe but it hasn't been used in not sure how many years.
> I don't think Cemetary Gates has pipe so installing some there would be wishful thinking.
> Probably best left as a natural only trail anyways I suppose.



Cemetery gates is so short it doesn't need pipe.  They can make it from above and below dragging guns.  They used to make snow years ago on it when I skied there a lot (before the HSS install).


----------



## Jully (Sep 30, 2016)

MG Skier said:


> The last two times I was there it was a weekday morning after a storm. One of them was a doozy on the year of the really good winter! Cabin Fever was great, glades were loaded. It was a top 5 day! I enjoy the mountain, hope they can get the H2O collected so they can paint the hill with more white gold!!!



Cabin Fever can ski amazingly. Problem is it is so short and then has a giant runout. A fantastic few moments though!


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Is the Wilson's Trail still there?  I try looking for it every time I go but I never have luck.


----------



## Jully (Sep 30, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> Is the Wilson's Trail still there?  I try looking for it every time I go but I never have luck.



The trail off the backside?


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2016)

machski said:


> Cemetery gates is so short it doesn't need pipe.  They can make it from above and below dragging guns.  They used to make snow years ago on it when I skied there a lot (before the HSS install).



Started thinking about it more and that face has a bunch of short trails.  Headwall is like a two turn and slow down for the intersection type of trail.  But the runs off Upper Ridge  are better than Blueberry Patch IMO.  Upper and lower Crew Cut can get some nice bumps going when they are open.



Jully said:


> Cabin Fever can ski amazingly. Problem is it is so short and then has a giant runout. A fantastic few moments though!



Yup the run out on Easy Winder that kills it for me.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 30, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Sweepstakes does have pipe but it hasn't been used in not sure how many years.
> I don't think Cemetary Gates has pipe so installing some there would be wishful thinking.
> Probably best left as a natural only trail anyways I suppose.



No pipe on Sweepstakes, you're thinking of Birches. It's been a few years since they've used it.

Not a long drag to get to Sweepstakes from Birches line if they really wanted to, but doubtful.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 30, 2016)

dlague said:


> Started thinking about it more and that face has a bunch of short trails.  Headwall is like a two turn and slow down for the intersection type of trail.  But the runs off Upper Ridge  are better than Blueberry Patch IMO.  Upper and lower Crew Cut can get some nice bumps going when they are open.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup the run out on Easy Winder that kills it for me.



Agreed that I'd much rather run Upper Ridge and Newfound ridge vs Blueberry Patch into Wild Ride/Village Green but they always do Blueberry first to offer terrain for all abilities.
Believe in the past the roll out order has been: 1) Blueberry to terrain park/village green  2) Flying Yankee     3) Upper Ridge into Newfound Ridge and Main Street    4) Cardigan

What will be interesting this yr is whether they change the sequence at all and/or if the increased water allows them to open multiple trails simultaneously.


----------



## Jully (Sep 30, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Agreed that I'd much rather run Upper Ridge and Newfound ridge vs Blueberry Patch into Wild Ride/Village Green but they always do Blueberry first to offer terrain for all abilities.
> Believe in the past the roll out order has been: 1) Blueberry to terrain park/village green  2) Flying Yankee     3) Upper Ridge into Newfound Ridge and Main Street    4) Cardigan
> 
> What will be interesting this yr is whether they change the sequence at all and/or if the increased water allows them to open multiple trails simultaneously.



I wonder what their air and pump capacity is. I know they have a decent number of fan guns too. On opening day / weekend if they had a trail on Ragged and Spear open that would be huge. 

In the past I've rarely skied to the skier's right of Newfound Ridge due to the shortness of the trails over there, exactly. The stuff off of Crewcut is great and my favorite on trail stuff on Ragged proper besides TTB Sweepstakes.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 30, 2016)

Fan guns won't help them if they don't have the power higher up, they are only for the base area.

It's possible now that Chutes will have snowmaking pipe they will go back to that as their first route. They likely got sick of dragging hoses and losing pressure trying to open that early on.


----------



## Jully (Sep 30, 2016)

That would be a lot better than in previous years! Does anyone know why they don't just blow Exhibition to start as opposed to Chutes? That seems like the shortest way down and I wouldn't think it is especially rocky as it is quite a mild pitch for most of it.

Blowing an all green route down I get, but is Chutes any different than Exhibition?


----------



## Abubob (Sep 30, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> Is the Wilson's Trail still there?  I try looking for it every time I go but I never have luck.



I'm almost certain I've seen the trail sign buried in the woods. Somewhere in the saddle between Spear and Ragged but higher up than Rags or MissB just off Triple Take? Taking another hike in that area in a couple weeks. Maybe I'll stumble upon it again.


----------



## Jully (Sep 30, 2016)

I believe it is not exactly skiable on any kind of traditional downhill gear. Its very narrow with lots of undergrowth. It'd be more of a skin up type deal.


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> Is the Wilson's Trail still there?  I try looking for it every time I go but I never have luck.





Jully said:


> The trail off the backside?





Abubob said:


> I'm almost certain I've seen the trail sign buried in the woods. Somewhere in the saddle between Spear and Ragged but higher up than Rags or MissB just off Triple Take? Taking another hike in that area in a couple weeks. Maybe I'll stumble upon it again.





Jully said:


> I believe it is not exactly skiable on any kind of traditional downhill gear. Its very narrow with lots of undergrowth. It'd be more of a skin up type deal.



It looks like Wilson's was a backside trail that wrapped around and crossed Easy Winder.


----------



## Jully (Sep 30, 2016)

dlague said:


> It looks like Wilson's was a backside trail that wrapped around and crossed Easy Winder.
> 
> View attachment 20743



Oh shoot that's not what I thought Wilson's was. There's also a long CCC trail that goes into Andover off the back. Similar to the trail of wildcat's backside. That trail looks fun!


----------



## Abubob (Sep 30, 2016)

dlague said:


> It looks like Wilson's was a backside trail that wrapped around and crossed Easy Winder.


Oh yeah, I meant the OTHER saddle. :roll:


----------



## Abubob (Sep 30, 2016)

Google updated the satellite photos in the area. This shows not only the new trails but also lots of side trails.






http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/uploads/14293/Screen_Shot_2016-09-30_at_1_30_24_PM.png


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 30, 2016)

Interesting that Ragged had Wilson's on their official trail map at one point.  Didnt think they maintained it or had anything to do with it.  Figured it was more of a locals back country ski/hiking trail 

Have to check with my ski patrol buddy when I see him next wknd


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 1, 2016)

I'd love to ski it if I could find the entrance haha

I was also hearing rumors of them removing the Village green and replacing it with the old Spear Mountain triple, that would take people all the way up the chute trail.  Anyone else hear anything on this?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2016)

That would be a good move. Reduce traffic on the six pack for those only interested in the park


----------



## Jully (Oct 1, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> I'd love to ski it if I could find the entrance haha
> 
> I was also hearing rumors of them removing the Village green and replacing it with the old Spear Mountain triple, that would take people all the way up the chute trail.  Anyone else hear anything on this?



As in this year? Or as a future plan? I've heard that tossed around for a dedicated park lift, but nothing recently.


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 1, 2016)

It would be nice to see.  They're gonna put a lot more stress on the six pack once Pinnacle Peak opens..


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 1, 2016)

As skier traffic climbs it does make sense to put a lift back similar to the old Northeast Peak double. I think you could get it up the Chutes and hug the trails edge with only minimal tree cutting skiers left Upper Chute.Would need to rework the top terminal area a little.

As for Pinnacle, Cabin Fever could get snowmaking and becomes another route over there nearly directly off this lift.


----------



## becca m (Oct 1, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Interesting that Ragged had Wilson's on their official trail map at one point.  Didnt think they maintained it or had anything to do with it.  Figured it was more of a locals back country ski/hiking trail
> 
> Have to check with my ski patrol buddy when I see him next wknd



re:  Wilson's - having hiked it last spring, parts of it have been obliterated by logging.  The sign at the top of it warns that it doesn't lead back to Ragged Mountain Ski resort.  IMHO there are some VERY flat spots and at least 1 uphill - would probably be more fun in XC or tele gear.


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> It would be nice to see.  They're gonna put a lot more stress on the six pack once Pinnacle Peak opens..



Only to get there.  Pinnacle would have its own lift.


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> As skier traffic climbs it does make sense to put a lift back similar to the old Northeast Peak double. I think you could get it up the Chutes and hug the trails edge with only minimal tree cutting skiers left Upper Chute.Would need to rework the top terminal area a little.
> 
> As for Pinnacle, Cabin Fever could get snowmaking and becomes another route over there nearly directly off this lift.



Top Terminal area would be tough with the headwall right there.


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Do you think it's possible to cut another trail in between Lower Ridge and Easy Winder to allow another access point to Pinnacle?


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 2, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> Do you think it's possible to cut another trail in between Lower Ridge and Easy Winder to allow another access point to Pinnacle?



It'd be even better in the short term if they cut something (even if were a glade) to avoid the nasty run out on easy and get back to the lift quicker


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2016)

I've long felt a glade (or three) going from Lower Ridge down to Easy Winder would be great. Good pitch in there. I went in once and found a few good turns, but mainly bushwhacking.  It wouldn't take much to clean it up though. 

Starting near the top just after the split for Reggae Glades.  When they announced Moose Alley a few years ago, I thought my wishes were being answered, but MA is much lower down than what I'm thinking of.


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I've long felt a glade (or three) going from Lower Ridge down to Easy Winder would be great. Good pitch in there. I went in once and found a few good turns, but mainly bushwhacking.  It wouldn't take much to clean it up though.
> 
> Starting near the top just after the split for Reggae Glades.  When they announced Moose Alley a few years ago, I thought my wishes were being answered, but MA is much lower down than what I'm thinking of.


I like Moose Alley but like the glades next to Exhibition it is pretty low pitch.

I've never timed my trips to Ragged right but I've always wondered about Rags to Riches...how manageable is that for an intermediate?


----------



## Jully (Oct 4, 2016)

If you find the exhibition glade too gentle of a pitch, rags to riches I think would be manageable? Id have to see what others think, but my thought is go for it. 

Nothing at Ragged in the Ravine is dangerous and as long as you ski carefully through it the first time, you'd be able to get out easily enough without any risk if it was too challenging


----------



## MG Skier (Oct 5, 2016)

hammer said:


> I like Moose Alley but like the glades next to Exhibition it is pretty low pitch.
> 
> I've never timed my trips to Ragged right but I've always wondered about Rags to Riches...how manageable is that for an intermediate?



Moose Alley is great, just make sure it has plenty of snow. (Rocks) Exhibition is skiable earlier in the season due to snowmaking on Exhibition blowing into the woods.


----------



## MG Skier (Oct 5, 2016)

Jully said:


> If you find the exhibition glade too gentle of a pitch, rags to riches I think would be manageable? Id have to see what others think, but my thought is go for it.
> 
> Nothing at Ragged in the Ravine is dangerous and as long as you ski carefully through it the first time, you'd be able to get out easily enough without any risk if it was too challenging



I hiked Rags to Riches to cut between the peaks a few years ago. After the initial plunge I remember it mellowing out a bit. Only came part way down so I could go check out the Spear Lift construction. Triple take looked interesting.....yikes!


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2016)

MG Skier said:


> I hiked Rags to Riches to cut between the peaks a few years ago. After the initial plunge I remember it mellowing out a bit. Only came part way down so I could go check out the Spear Lift construction. Triple take looked interesting.....yikes!



Rags to Riches is often over looked by many - kind of hidden.  I is a great run but can get bumped out in the beginning steeper section.  Definitely need a good sno inter for those trails in that section.  Never been on Triple take.  Has anyone skied that run?


----------



## Abubob (Oct 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> Never been on Triple take.  Has anyone skied that run?


Triple Take needs about 3 feet of dense snow to form a short pillow line. It is narrow, steep and jaGGed (capital G's intended 'cause that's the sound you would make as you chunked your way down). So. not. me.


----------



## Jully (Oct 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> Rags to Riches is often over looked by many - kind of hidden.  I is a great run but can get bumped out in the beginning steeper section.  Definitely need a good sno inter for those trails in that section.  Never been on Triple take.  Has anyone skied that run?



Rags definitely mellows out. It can get pretty bumped up, but as long as you are comfortable in bumps, it should not be bad! Try to not hit it after a freeze-thaw cycle though if it is your first time coming from more intermediate glades!

Triple take is definitely more intense and is rarely in good shape IMO. When its good its really great though!


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2016)

Jully said:


> Rags definitely mellows out. It can get pretty bumped up, but as long as you are comfortable in bumps, it should not be bad! Try to not hit it after a freeze-thaw cycle though if it is your first time coming from more intermediate glades!
> 
> Triple take is definitely more intense and is rarely in good shape IMO. When its good its really great though!



Good point about Rags!


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Rags to Riches is definitely the main glade(most popular) from the Ravine at the resort.  It does have a great pitch to it and the bumps can get super high at the bottom which makes for some very fun times!

Triple Take is my favorite trail at the mountain when its open.  Its probably the hardest too.  Very narrow and a couple of really steep drops.  There's also some nice rock jumps to the side of the trail.  I hope they develop a little more back there for glades, the backside is awesome.

Karen's Dream is another very underrated trail at the mountain.  A crazy steep pitch with some tight trees at the top and then mellows out when it meets back up with Rags and Pell's.


----------



## dlague (Oct 6, 2016)

That trails in the Ravine are not that well know by many because snow is a prerequisite and we have had some lean snow years.  Some years have been good for snowmaking but that does nothing for those trails.


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 6, 2016)

^When the top entrance to Rags is open (usually one of the first glades to open) that thing gets a lot of traffic.  The Devils Den area is where a lot of people don't go.


****** So it appears that Ragged is opening up yet another new glade this year!  Introducing "Ridge Runner"! Located on the right side of Spear Mountain! 
http://raggedmountainresort.com/uploadedImages/Ragged-Trail-Map.JPG


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 6, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> ^When the top entrance to Rags is open (usually one of the first glades to open) that thing gets a lot of traffic.  The Devils Den area is where a lot of people don't go.



Ssshhhhh! Don't blow my favorite spot on the mtn when the snow is good!


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 6, 2016)

Interesting about Ridge Runner---not on last yr's online map (via NE Ski History) but I picked up a trail map last yr and it is on the map I have hanging in my office at work.
Probably they figured no reason to promote it last yr or add it to the map given the lack of glade skiing!

Looks like a good one...the flow on that side of the mtn is real nice.


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm happy they added it. The Abyss was a huge surprise for me when they added that. I'm happy to see the growth of all natural skiing but would love to see some new trails cut to, with snowmaking. 

I was thinking about this again today, if they added snowmaking to raggae glades, that would be huge with traffic flow. Look at sleeper at sugarbush, it's a main trail with snowmaking and grooming but it still has trees.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2016)

Problem is that snowmaking is bad for trees. You might lose trees in Reggae Glades as a result.   Believe that happened on Murphys at Sugarbush


----------



## Jully (Oct 6, 2016)

Wow yeah I love the location of Ridge Runner. Being able to go the entire way down skiers left of Yankee will be nice and will make spear ski a little bit bigger IMO. 

If they added snowmaking to Reggae Glades it would absolutely thin out in just a few years time. I've always wondered if there isn't a way to have more gentler snowmaking somehow to protect trees.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2016)

They also tend to be very liberal in opening Reggae. I've skied that trail on very thin cover


----------



## dlague (Oct 6, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> They also tend to be very liberal in opening Reggae. I've skied that trail on very thin cover



I have too!  It is generally well maintained prior to the season starting.  Plus if you make snow where there are trees you have to be able to get the groomer in there.


----------



## skixc2 (Oct 7, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> ^
> ****** So it appears that Ragged is opening up yet another new glade this year!  Introducing "Ridge Runner"! Located on the right side of Spear Mountain!
> http://raggedmountainresort.com/uploadedImages/Ragged-Trail-Map.JPG



Cardigan is awful flat from that second corner to the base, so not sure much is gained in the woods here, but I'll reserve judgement until I ski it.


----------



## Jully (Oct 7, 2016)

skixc2 said:


> Cardigan is awful flat from that second corner to the base, so not sure much is gained in the woods here, but I'll reserve judgement until I ski it.



I think there's at least a couple hundred vertical feet of glades. You're right though, definitely won't know until I ski it!


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 6, 2016)

Anyone at the Passholder BBQ today?   We got our passes and mug club memberships but left before eating as they ran out of food.   Lot of passes sold this yr made for a very busy day standing in multiple lines.

I heard 3k sold already which is double a good yr there.   Gonna be busy season. Hopefully they have the logistics worked out to control the crowds.
Not worried about the mtn/lifts being able to handle crowds though I hope the lodge and employees can handle the added volume.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 6, 2016)

Holy crap. That's a lot of passes. I couldn't make it today, but sounds like I didn't miss much. I'll be getting the pass in the coming weekends. Lodge is definitely going to be the issue. Is there anywhere else they might open up for more room?


----------



## SallyCat (Nov 7, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> When I was a passholder there 6 years ago they used to have this lady who managed the six pack line. She was there for a few years and pretty much was a legend. I wish I remembered her name, but if you didn't have your act together to form up into groups of six, she was all over you.  Pretty much a lift line drill sergeant; comical to watch, but oh so effective.



She sounds like a great character!  I had a less-charming experience with a lift operator at Ragged last year.  I think the opening time was 8:30 that day and I was in the lodge getting ready, finishing my coffee, etc.  I'm pretty new to skiing, and this was my first time at Ragged.  I didn't have a watch, just sort of vaguely knew it was sometime after 8, and I happened to see people loading on the Spear lift.  So I made my way over and got in line, thinking it must be 8:30.  Well, I got to the loading point and the chair was about 6 inches from my butt when the lift operator yelled at me that the lift was only for racers.  He did not stop the chair, just yelled at me. So I panicked, not sure what I'd done, but not wanting to get in trouble, and I jumped to the side so the chair could pass.  I jumped right onto a bed of rocks, which had a lovely pitting effect on the bottom of my skis, btw. The lift guy reprimanded me for trying to "sneak" up early, and I profusely apologized and explained that I thought the mountain was open for business.  He seemed to think I was bs-ing him (I'm a middle-aged woman, btw, not your typical scofflaw demographic).  Anyway, he made me and another couple of people wait five minutes until it was exactly 8:30 then let us up. 

By then, though, my day was just clouded with a really bad vibe and I ended up leaving early. It was late-season and not great conditions anyway, and I just couldn't get over being yelled at and didn't want to go back on that lift and see the same guy. It just made me feel bad all around and not super positive about Ragged in general.

I did, though, by their season pass when it was at the early-season discount rate; Ragged is local to my VT family's home, and too good a deal to pass up.  I plan to make this year a do-over for Ragged, because i really want to like it.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2016)

SallyCat said:


> I did, though, by their season pass when it was at the early-season discount rate; Ragged is local to my VT family's home, and too good a deal to pass up.  I plan to make this year a do-over for Ragged, because i really want to like it.



How is Ragged local to any place in VT? It is at least an hour away from VT.


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2016)

SallyCat said:


> She sounds like a great character!  I had a less-charming experience with a lift operator at Ragged last year.  I think the opening time was 8:30 that day and I was in the lodge getting ready, finishing my coffee, etc.  I'm pretty new to skiing, and this was my first time at Ragged.  I didn't have a watch, just sort of vaguely knew it was sometime after 8, and I happened to see people loading on the Spear lift.  So I made my way over and got in line, thinking it must be 8:30.  Well, I got to the loading point and the chair was about 6 inches from my butt when the lift operator yelled at me that the lift was only for racers.  He did not stop the chair, just yelled at me. So I panicked, not sure what I'd done, but not wanting to get in trouble, and I jumped to the side so the chair could pass.  I jumped right onto a bed of rocks, which had a lovely pitting effect on the bottom of my skis, btw. The lift guy reprimanded me for trying to "sneak" up early, and I profusely apologized and explained that I thought the mountain was open for business.  He seemed to think I was bs-ing him (I'm a middle-aged woman, btw, not your typical scofflaw demographic).  Anyway, he made me and another couple of people wait five minutes until it was exactly 8:30 then let us up.
> 
> By then, though, my day was just clouded with a really bad vibe and I ended up leaving early. It was late-season and not great conditions anyway, and I just couldn't get over being yelled at and didn't want to go back on that lift and see the same guy. It just made me feel bad all around and not super positive about Ragged in general.
> 
> I did, though, by their season pass when it was at the early-season discount rate; Ragged is local to my VT family's home, and too good a deal to pass up.  I plan to make this year a do-over for Ragged, because i really want to like it.


Too bad about that experience.  Unfortunately, some of these guys deal with people trying get away with stuff and they do not care about the what's and why's.  Last year was a tough year for Ragged never getting 100% open.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> Too bad about that experience.  Unfortunately, some of these guys deal with people trying get away with stuff and they do not care about the what's and why's.  Last year was a tough year for Ragged never getting 100% open.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Agreed. Additionally, just remember that one testy employee is not indicative of the whole resort staff. While the liftie could and I'd say should have taken more time and been gentler, it's not that they were a terrible person or taught to be rude by management, just a stressful job in a difficult winter.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 7, 2016)

SallyCat said:


> I did, though, by their season pass when it was at the early-season discount rate; Ragged is local to my VT family's home, and too good a deal to pass up.  I plan to make this year a do-over for Ragged, because i really want to like it.



Good for you! Get back up on that horse! ... And maybe buy a watch


----------



## Abubob (Nov 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Anyone at the Passholder BBQ today?   We got our passes and mug club memberships but left before eating as they ran out of food.   Lot of passes sold this yr made for a very busy day standing in multiple lines.
> 
> I heard 3k sold already which is double a good yr there.   Gonna be busy season. Hopefully they have the logistics worked out to control the crowds.
> Not worried about the mtn/lifts being able to handle crowds though I hope the lodge and employees can handle the added volume.


I did go by there around 1 o'clock. I convinced my wife, who is not a passholder that the $10 for non-pass holders was a good lunch deal. But saw that line and immediately left. I can get my pass another day. Went to Kathleen's Cottage in Bristol and had a nice porter and a reuben.

They better seriously manage that six pack line this year. 3000 season pass owners?! Woo!


----------



## SallyCat (Nov 7, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> How is Ragged local to any place in VT? It is at least an hour away from VT.



It's 45 Minutes from WRJ. That's about as long as it takes to get to Killington or Okemo, so a normal day-trip distance for me.


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2016)

Abubob said:


> I did go by there around 1 o'clock. I convinced my wife, who is not a passholder that the $10 for non-pass holders was a good lunch deal. But saw that line and immediately left. I can get my pass another day. Went to Kathleen's Cottage in Bristol and had a nice porter and a reuben.
> 
> They better seriously manage that six pack line this year. 3000 season pass owners?! Woo!


Well the good thing is, they will not all come at once.  But on those days where many do come and races are happening and other events like the Ride and Ski tour stop are there, my concern would be the lodge space, cafeteria, pub is small and the bistro is tiny too!  May feel like a mad house inside.  I think when they have enough open on the Spear side the lines will be dispersed enough.  But choke off Flying Yankee with race training and boom long six pack lines.  Blueberry Patch gets a little crazy too since 90 percent seem to go that way which I would not do.  Not worth the fare!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2016)

Abubob said:


> They better seriously manage that six pack line this year. 3000 season pass owners?! Woo!



The cheaper pass really paid off! They doubled their previous good year benchmark at just over 1/2 the price so they came out on top.


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2016)

Jully said:


> The cheaper pass really paid off! They doubled their previous good year benchmark at just over 1/2 the price so they came out on top.



Probably pulled business from other nearby and possibly not so nearby ski areas.


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> Probably pulled business from other nearby and possibly not so nearby ski areas.



It would be interesting to hear those demographics, how many were season passholders elsewhere and how many were a 4-5x per year skier who decided to make the jump up to a pass.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 7, 2016)

I was sorta hoping that we could meet some folks and ask them those questions as well. But after waiting in line to get our passes (starting at 11) for approx 30 mins and then waiting in the bar line (1 bartender) for another 30+ mins only to find out all the food was gone we decided to just head home.

It was a nice thought and gesture that they did I just wished they had asked folks to RSVP so they could have some idea of how many ppl to expect.

When we left at 1 the line was way out the door for folks wanting passes processed (I'd estimate at 2 hr wait at that point) nevermind the chaos inside.


----------



## SallyCat (Nov 7, 2016)

Jully said:


> It would be interesting to hear those demographics, how many were season passholders elsewhere and how many were a 4-5x per year skier who decided to make the jump up to a pass.



As far as demographics, I live in Pennsylvania, and I bought the pass because I can't afford to ski at the bigger places. I spend the holidays not too far from Ragged, so it was an awesome opportunity to ski every day over Christmas break.  I'll get my money's worth out of it easily and the terrain is perfect for my level.  

In shopping around for a season pass or multi-pass for this year, I noticed that most of the good deals in VT/NH/ME have blackout dates during the big holidays.  I wonder if lots of Ragged passholders picked up the deal so as to be able to ski during other pass's blackout days?


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> When we left at 1 the line was way out the door for folks wanting passes processed (I'd estimate at 2 hr wait at that point) nevermind the chaos inside.



Yikes. Really hoping the lines won't be that bad when I get the pass in 2 weekends or so. Sounds like the line on opening day / weekend for passes might be rough too!



SallyCat said:


> As far as demographics, I live in Pennsylvania, and I bought the pass because I can't afford to ski at the bigger places. I spend the holidays not too far from Ragged, so it was an awesome opportunity to ski every day over Christmas break.  I'll get my money's worth out of it easily and the terrain is perfect for my level.
> 
> In shopping around for a season pass or multi-pass for this year, I noticed that most of the good deals in VT/NH/ME have blackout dates during the big holidays.  I wonder if lots of Ragged passholders picked up the deal so as to be able to ski during other pass's blackout days?



That is also another good point. For people families who reliably ski during blackout periods, but also hold a season pass elsewhere (I'm assuming theres a decent number of those families out there) there was often more of a $250 difference between the blackout and no blackout pass option making Ragged a good stopgap.

Good for Ragged for grabbing your business. $250 for a week of holiday skiing is quite a good deal!


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 7, 2016)

I know multiple people here who bought the cheap pass in addition to their normal areas due to price.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 7, 2016)

Woulda been a nice pairing with the Peaks Blackout pass for sure.
Not sure if they can utilize some space in the Meetinghouse Lodge where the rental shop is but me thinks some additional seating is going to be necessary this yr.

Perhaps the upstairs part of that older lodge could be used for something?


----------



## Abubob (Nov 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well the good thing is, they will not all come at once.  But on those days where many do come and races are happening and other events like the Ride and Ski tour stop are there, my concern would be the lodge space, cafeteria, pub is small and the bistro is tiny too!  May feel like a mad house inside.  I think when they have enough open on the Spear side the lines will be dispersed enough.  But choke off Flying Yankee with race training and boom long six pack lines.  Blueberry Patch gets a little crazy too since 90 percent seem to go that way which I would not do.  Not worth the fare!


Don't forget Mtn Dew Fest. That's usually a pretty nutty day.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 7, 2016)

6 pack line needs to be controlled well this yr or its going not not be pleasant I feel. I wonder if they will fire up the East Village double more often as well?
Having some lower intermediates riding that would take some pressure off the 6.


----------



## SallyCat (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks like Ragged may have inadvertently created a bit of the Poconos skiing experience in New Hampshire. Any plans for night skiing?


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2016)

I guess everyone will have to wait and see.  Now if they get snow making underway that will be the next hurdle.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 7, 2016)

Likely not for a bit, they usually target first week of December for opening. Though perhaps that changes this year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2016)

Hopefully there is a balance between the increased crowding and making some money to make Pinnacle happen sooner. 



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Likely not for a bit, they usually target first week of December for opening. Though perhaps that changes this year.


They never shoot for November, but they always start slow in December in terms opening up trails.  The more trails open the better crowd spread was the underlying point I was shooting for.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 8, 2016)

dlague said:


> They never shoot for November, but they always start slow in December in terms opening up trails.  The more trails open the better crowd spread was the underlying point I was shooting for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


If all goes according to plan they will open to the public on Saturday 12/3. In the past few yrs they have hosted a CHAD day on the day before public iopening and will sell tickets for $25 with all proceeds going to CHAD.
If a passholder you either wait until the following day or give your $25.


----------



## Jully (Nov 8, 2016)

dlague said:


> They never shoot for November, but they always start slow in December in terms opening up trails.  The more trails open the better crowd spread was the underlying point I was shooting for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



They've already announced they're going for that first weekend in December. Hopefully if they get the new snowmaking pond online before then their trail expansion won't be quite as anemic. I suspect the majority of the passholders won't start showing up until xmas time anyways.

Anyone hear anything about the pond's progress at the event last weekend?


----------



## Abubob (Nov 8, 2016)

SallyCat said:


> Looks like Ragged may have inadvertently created a bit of the Poconos skiing experience in New Hampshire. Any plans for night skiing?


I think there used to be night skiing back in the 70's or 80's. The fixtures are still up but not functional. No plans to revive night skiing that I've heard. 

What is the "Poconos skiing experience" like?


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 8, 2016)

SallyCat said:


> As far as demographics, I live in Pennsylvania, and I bought the pass because I can't afford to ski at the bigger places. I spend the holidays not too far from Ragged, so it was an awesome opportunity to ski every day over Christmas break.  I'll get my money's worth out of it easily and the terrain is perfect for my level.
> 
> In shopping around for a season pass or multi-pass for this year, I noticed that most of the good deals in VT/NH/ME have blackout dates during the big holidays.  I wonder if lots of Ragged passholders picked up the deal so as to be able to ski during other pass's blackout days?



Welcome to the forum and for the money it should be a great valid for you. I'm sure there are those who did buy it for the blackout date coverage from their other passes. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SallyCat (Nov 8, 2016)

Abubob said:


> What is the "Poconos skiing experience" like?



Small in acreage with huge crowds. And a LOT of first-timers flailing their way down blue and black trails as, essentially, high-speed meat torpedoes.  

I was just joking, though.  The Poconos are actually great for learning: I can leave work any day of the week and get in a solid five hours of night skiing.  Sweet!

I'm looking forward to lots of excellent New England skiing this year, though.  Hoping for Wildcat over Thanksgiving...fingers crossed!


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 30, 2016)

Mini rant
Bit disappointed that Ragged social media has gone dark. No updates anywhere since last Tuesday.
This is the time of yr to really get folks amped up for the season and to try and communicate opening day plans as best as possible.
It's pretty obvious they won;t be opening this coming wknd (tough wx this week) but at least give us something.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 30, 2016)

Update from Ragged:
Due to the heavy rain fall over the past several hours, we are postponing our opening until either Thursday 12/8 or Friday 12/9. Please stay tuned for further updates as we get closer to those dates. We will be updating via our website and through social media.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Dec 7, 2016)

Per FB - officially opening Thursday 12/8.  Was a little surprised due to their recent silence on social media, but anxious to visit soon.


----------



## Jully (Dec 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Mini rant
> Bit disappointed that Ragged social media has gone dark. No updates anywhere since last Tuesday.
> This is the time of yr to really get folks amped up for the season and to try and communicate opening day plans as best as possible.
> It's pretty obvious they won;t be opening this coming wknd (tough wx this week) but at least give us something.



Agreed its quite annoying. They seem to have some aspects really well put together, but seem really bad at making operating decisions.

I have a cousin in college who wants to ski with me there this winter. They've been asking since August if they should buy a season pass for $300(the price at that time) or if they would have cheap college tickets available like they had in the past. They over the phone enthusiastically encouraged him to wait that the pass might not be worth it and there would be a deal and it would be pretty good.

Asked again in September, told by the end of the month, asked again in October told by November 1, asked in Nov and was told before thanksgiving. Asked again a few days ago and was told they haven't decided yet.

He and I both have received multiple very nice and prompt responses over the phone, email, or facebook, but talk about being strung along.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 7, 2016)

I do worry a bit on whether Ragged has the off-hill infrastructure in place to handle the added volume that they have brought on themselves.
I think the terrain (when near or fully open) can support the volume but I worry about parking, lodge, lift queue design (6 pack), and F+B ops.

I'm headed there on Friday this week and will report back how conditions are.

I'm surprised given the massive snowmaking pond expansion that they are only blowing on 1 route at this point. 
Hopefully with next's week cold we see the addition of the Barnyard learning area as well as Flying Yankee very soon.


----------



## Jully (Dec 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> I do worry a bit on whether Ragged has the off-hill infrastructure in place to handle the added volume that they have brought on themselves.
> I think the terrain (when near or fully open) can support the volume but I worry about parking, lodge, lift queue design (6 pack), and F+B ops.
> 
> I'm headed there on Friday this week and will report back how conditions are.
> ...



I'm choosing to pass this weekend and use my last BW early season ticket. I'm a little worried about crowds with just one route and mostly just that Bretton has a lot more open. 

Did you see the email to passholders? They mentioned that they have two base lodges and gave a small description of the base area. I think they are certainly trying. We will see how this plays out! Parking and lift queues worry me the most. 

With the point about snowmaking do we know that they have the pumping/air capacity to blow much more than they currently do? I don't even know how many trails have fixed guns versus mobile units. If their pond was really that small previously, they might have just been looking for the ability to blow for longer.

I look forward to hearing how the conditions are! I'd love to see Flying Yankee open next weekend. I'm probably going up regardless, but that will become a definite if they get a few more trails like that open.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 7, 2016)

Jully said:


> I'm choosing to pass this weekend and use my last BW early season ticket. I'm a little worried about crowds with just one route and mostly just that Bretton has a lot more open.
> 
> Did you see the email to passholders? They mentioned that they have two base lodges and gave a small description of the base area. I think they are certainly trying. We will see how this plays out! Parking and lift queues worry me the most.
> 
> ...



I did see the e-mail and am interested to see how much they have cleaned up the Meetinghouse Lodge. 
We'll be bringing food almost every time this yr with the family so if the Meetinghouse becomes an easier option we'll utilize that space as it's also closer to the Barnyard where my son will be with ski school.

Of course I do need to work off my Mug club tab (along with my wife's mug) so we'll be in Elmwood as well.

I'll let this thread know how things look on Friday. I'd think there is real motivation to get Yankee open ASAP as that is where the race team trains.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 9, 2016)

Ragged is really good today
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 9, 2016)

They did a great job getting open and offering a fantastic wall to wall product

More to come soon.  Blowing T2B on Ridge to Village Green as well as the Barnyard and the lower section where Yankee dumps out 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Dec 9, 2016)

Exhibition lookin a bit rough


----------



## Jully (Dec 9, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Exhibition lookin a bit rough



Lol.

Overall exciting. Was hoping they'd be opening Chutes and not Blueberry patch, but definitely looks like a great product regardless.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 9, 2016)

Exhibition won't get snow made on it for a while.  Usually one of the last to get snowmaking 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Dec 9, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Exhibition won't get snow made on it for a while.  Usually one of the last to get snowmaking


Been like that for a few years now. Kinda nice not to have to ride through a gun blast ... at least for a while.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 9, 2016)

Jully said:


> Lol.
> 
> Overall exciting. Was hoping they'd be opening Chutes and not Blueberry patch, but definitely looks like a great product regardless.


Chutes will be on line very soon.  They were crushing it all day today.  Perhaps by Sunday if not before depending on how tonight goes.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Dec 10, 2016)

Saturday








Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 11, 2016)

Looked quiet but perhaps that picture was taken very early in the AM?

Hopefully Chutes to Village Green opens soon.  Would like to hope they then start over on Yankee to get the Spear chair running.

I will be back up Friday -Sunday next week.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Dec 11, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Looked quiet but perhaps that picture was taken very early in the AM?
> 
> Hopefully Chutes to Village Green opens soon.  Would like to hope they then start over on Yankee to get the Spear chair running.
> 
> I will be back up Friday -Sunday next



Actually, I stopped to take a picture of the crowd moving down the hill. Really wasn't too bad most runs considering only having the one slope. I left just as Procter Academy got there. 

I'm sure a lot more will be open next weekend. Wish I could take Monday off but I was already denied.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## becca m (Dec 11, 2016)

I was there the last hour - as the sun was setting it was ABSOLUTELY gorgeous looking at at the surrounding hills.... most people had packed up and left by then but there were still good piles of snow at the edges of the trail


----------



## Jully (Dec 14, 2016)

Ragged opened up some more trails today. The chutes and company more or less. Blowing on Newfound Ridge and Lower Ridge as well as Barnyard right now according to the report.

With the forecasted weather this Sunday I might not head up again... I'm busy all Saturday unfortunately and I have some obligations I could fulfil Sunday too that would open up skiing next weekend.


----------



## Jully (Dec 14, 2016)

Almost forgot to mention the best part! They claim Raggae glades are open too. Anyone venture in there and see what the conditions are like?


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 15, 2016)

Jully said:


> Almost forgot to mention the best part! They claim Raggae glades are open too. Anyone venture in there and see what the conditions are like?



Attaching a picture that was posted on SJ from Tuesday this week. Raggae is really more of a trail with trees on it vs a traditional glade.
It's well manicured and thus dosen't take much snow to make it skiable. I see that they are blowing on Lower Ridge  and with WildSide already open they could get some blow in snowmaking snow as well to help out.


----------



## Jully (Dec 15, 2016)

I figured it was mostly blow over that pushed it over. Still nicer than skiing most other early season blues and greens IMO.

Coverage is pretty good though. Looks similar to No Regrets at BW last weekend.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 15, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Attaching a picture that was posted on SJ from Tuesday this week. Raggae is really more of a trail with trees on it vs a traditional glade.
> It's well manicured and thus dosen't take much snow to make it skiable.



I don't really know why as it is low angle and not that long - but I love Raggae Glade trail.  When there's snow it gets some decent bumps on it and it has just enough trees on it that it makes it feel different than just a regular trail that's been left to bump up.   I've had some great runs thru there.   I think part of it may be that since it's right next to the terrain park I've been able to drop in there while my boys hit the terrain park - so everyone is happy.


----------



## Jully (Dec 15, 2016)

Whitey said:


> I don't really know why as it is low angle and not that long - but I love Raggae Glade trail.  When there's snow it gets some decent bumps on it and it has just enough trees on it that it makes it feel different than just a regular trail that's been left to bump up.   I've had some great runs thru there.   I think part of it may be that since it's right next to the terrain park I've been able to drop in there while my boys hit the terrain park - so everyone is happy.



I agree. While I'd obviously prefer the Ravine glades, Raggae is a super fun trail for whatever reason. Now if that was all I skied, then I would certainly dislike it after a time, but that's not the case.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 15, 2016)

Ragged adding a bunch of terrain for the wknd per an email I got. Sunnyside, Upper Ridge, Village Green, newfound ridge, Headwall, and the Barnyard pod.

I will be there tomorrow and Saturday and will report back on how things look.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Ragged adding a bunch of terrain for the wknd per an email I got. Sunnyside, Upper Ridge, Village Green, newfound ridge, Headwall, and the Barnyard pod.
> 
> I will be there tomorrow and Saturday and will report back on how things look.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Look for the blue helmet if you want to take a run or two on Saturday 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2016)

No snowmaking on Spear yet I see.


----------



## Jully (Dec 16, 2016)

Abubob said:


> No snowmaking on Spear yet I see.



Yeah, disappointed by that. Lots of focus on beginner terrain isn't a bad thing though.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2016)

Jully said:


> Yeah, disappointed by that. Lots of focus on beginner terrain isn't a bad thing though.



Bd thing for people who aren't beginners and now are going somewhere else to ski more than 2 ways down.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 16, 2016)

Skied Ragged today.  Cold but quality conditions.   They were running guns on Newfound Ridge, Headwall, Lower Ridge, and Barnyard.  Snowcats pushing out piles.   
More terrain to open tomorrow.

Spear will be getting lit up on Sunday night once temps fall again. (Showboat or Yankee)

Raggae Glades pick of the day for me. Some nice wind blown powder in there.

Sorry no pics, phone wouldn't turn on outside today.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Dec 18, 2016)

End of Main Street Saturday Dec 17, 2016 around 11:30

Still snowing and about 16°F at that time.





Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 18, 2016)

Ragged was great yesterday. Upper Crewcut was run of the day for me. Surprised they dropped the rope on Cemetary Gates.  Pretty rocky but I enjoyed it enough to go down a 2nd time.

Shin deep untracked when I ducked ropes. 
Raggae Glades were again really nice as well.  Decent crowd but nothing crazy.

Hopefully they start blowing on Spear tonight as they told me on Friday they would.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 19, 2016)

One thing that was a tad disappointing this past wknd was that the Barnyard chair was not running.
There is loads of snow up there but is all still sitting in whales. The chair had a ladder and some scaffolding on it so it appears to be a mechanical issue?

Hopefully it is resolved quickly for the lessons over there.


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> One thing that was a tad disappointing this past wknd was that the Barnyard chair was not running.
> There is loads of snow up there but is all still sitting in whales. The chair had a ladder and some scaffolding on it so it appears to be a mechanical issue?
> 
> Hopefully it is resolved quickly for the lessons over there.


Disappointing why?  That is not a lift you would frequent I would think.  Are you wanting to teach someone?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 19, 2016)

dlague said:


> Disappointing why?  That is not a lift you would frequent I would think.  Are you wanting to teach someone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



My almost 4 yr old son is in the lesson program there this yr. We did a few laps on the carpet there on Saturday with him before taking him up top for 1 very long run. 
He did well given the chopped up snow and best of all kept a good attitude which is all that matters.

Barnyard is a really nice learning pod so I'm hopeful they get that lift fixed ASAP. There were lots of kids taking lessons on Saturday (they had both carpets going)


----------



## yeggous (Dec 19, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> My almost 4 yr old son is in the lesson program there this yr. We did a few laps on the carpet there on Saturday with him before taking him up top for 1 very long run.
> He did well given the chopped up snow and best of all kept a good attitude which is all that matters.
> 
> Barnyard is a really nice learning pod so I'm hopeful they get that lift fixed ASAP. There were lots of kids taking lessons on Saturday (they had both carpets going)



That is a great learning area. I get it.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Dec 20, 2016)

Any word if they started blowing snow on the Spear side? I'd think they would want that covered for xmas break.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 20, 2016)

They are slow to update their snow report so nothing official. I did hear from one of the ops guys last Friday that they would be starting on Spear this past Sunday night.
However, no visual evidence or reports from the hill to confirm.
Agreed that they should be working to get Cardigan or Yankee open ASAP.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 20, 2016)

No snowmaking or grooming shown on their website this morning - what's up with that?


----------



## dlague (Dec 20, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> My almost 4 yr old son is in the lesson program there this yr. We did a few laps on the carpet there on Saturday with him before taking him up top for 1 very long run.
> He did well given the chopped up snow and best of all kept a good attitude which is all that matters.
> 
> Barnyard is a really nice learning pod so I'm hopeful they get that lift fixed ASAP. There were lots of kids taking lessons on Saturday (they had both carpets going)


Now that makes sense!   Wow four years old already - time flies.  Our kids learned there as well when we lived in Andover, NH.  It was cool being so close to Ragged with our boys around ages 5-8.  Glad he had the right attitude!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 20, 2016)

Abubob said:


> No snowmaking or grooming shown on their website this morning - what's up with that?



They are really poor at updating their snow report I've noticed this season so far. That + lack of social media updates is a bit aggravating.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 20, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> They are really poor at updating their snow report I've noticed this season so far. That + lack of social media updates is a bit aggravating.



Yeah. Really, how long would it take to snap a photo and add a quick caption on Facebook. 

Then again maybe we're all jaded. May have to actually call them on the telephone. :razz:


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Yeah. Really, how long would it take to snap a photo and add a quick caption on Facebook.
> 
> Then again maybe we're all jaded. May have to actually call them on the telephone. :razz:



The 80's are calling they want their snowphone back!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 20, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> The 80's are calling they want their snowphone back!


For real! When I called and asked what I might expect skiing on Wednesday or Thursday the response was, "What, what do you mean?" Really? Really? I had to choke back a "What do you think!?" I was verrrry polite and we had a nice cordial conversation but I kinda had to grill the poor woman for details. :lol:


----------



## Robbski (Dec 20, 2016)

Wed. Report.  Cold, clear skies, hard pack and no company on the trails.  Four ways down.  Ridge, newfound, chute and wild side.  That is all.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow that sounds grim.

I want to like Ragged, I really do. But the competition for small-ish (or even big-ish) mountains for day trips from Boston is steep. Their competitors provide more info & seemingly better product. Ragged needs to step it up in both communication & performance. I like the mountain but I need to make best use of my trips.


----------



## dlague (Dec 20, 2016)

Starting to feel bad for the people who bought season passes.  While they were cheap relatively speaking, what they are delivering is in line with pricing.  It shows that Ragged remains the same as all the other years slow to start.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 20, 2016)

Starting to regret buying tickets for the day after xmas. Between the lack of effort and the potential shit weather doesn't look well


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 21, 2016)

Ragged updated their snow report. Looks like overnight snowmaking on Barnyard and the Cardigan Turnpike.
I'm okay with this. Would prefer to see Yankee first but least they are working to get Spear open.


----------



## dlague (Dec 21, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Ragged updated their snow report. Looks like overnight snowmaking on Barnyard and the Cardigan Turnpike.
> I'm okay with this. Would prefer to see Yankee first but least they are working to get Spear open.


They have always catered to the lowest common denominator beginner trails. Then expand to intermediate and it seems like they hope enough natural comes for advanced terrain.  So not seems!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SallyCat (Dec 21, 2016)

How is their adult lesson program?  
I'm a low-intermediate aggressively trying to improve and I'd like to start the season with a good 2-hour lesson with someone who can really focus on my form and turn initiation.  Their rates are good, but I'd love any feedback on the quality of instruction.

EDIT: I had a lame lesson last year at different resort.  Instructor was a young guy who half-arsed the whole hour; seemed like he was utterly uninterested in being there.  It's the first and only lesson I've ever had, so I'm hoping for a better experience.


----------



## Jully (Dec 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> Starting to feel bad for the people who bought season passes.  While they were cheap relatively speaking, what they are delivering is in line with pricing.  It shows that Ragged remains the same as all the other years slow to start.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Eh, I was expecting this more or less. I was hoping they would exceed my expectations, but this was my expectation. I love Ragged for the trees and I was banking on this winter not being last winter and therefore having the trees open for a decent chunk of the winter. I figured $250 for unlimited access to their glades from (hopefully) mid January to March was a good deal. I figured early season was going to be rough so I made plans to head elsewhere until January. 

Unless I find something else incredibly enticing I likely will not return as a passholder next year though as you're right, their product from a season-long perspective is not great so far. The main thing for me is communication too. Its amazing how much better an active social media presence could make their current offerings.


----------



## Jully (Dec 21, 2016)

SallyCat said:


> How is their adult lesson program?
> I'm a low-intermediate aggressively trying to improve and I'd like to start the season with a good 2-hour lesson with someone who can really focus on my form and turn initiation.  Their rates are good, but I'd love any feedback on the quality of instruction.
> 
> EDIT: I had a lame lesson last year at different resort.  Instructor was a young guy who half-arsed the whole hour; seemed like he was utterly uninterested in being there.  It's the first and only lesson I've ever had, so I'm hoping for a better experience.



I do not have experience with Ragged's lessons, but my girlfriend learned to ski last year and I just want to reassure you that all lessons are certainly not like the one you had last year. My girlfriend had 3 lessons at Shawnee Peak in ME and all 3 of her instructors (she had a different instructor every time) were engaging and awesome. 

I would assume that Ragged's teaching staff are pretty good, especially since they are now crafting themselves as an affordable, friendly place to learn, but I will defer to anyone who has experience there.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> They have always catered to the lowest common denominator beginner trails. Then expand to intermediate and it seems like they hope enough natural comes for advanced terrain.  So not seems!


Newfound Ridge is fairly advanced plus Headwall. They've changed what trails open first in the past couple years. Probably due to Ryan Shramm's management. They used to open Exhibition first along with Main Street and Village Green, then Lower Ridge, Chutes, whatever.

The first season I skied there (07-08 ) the Spear Triple didn't open until February and they had tons of natural that year. Be that as it may, things are way ahead of last year. Last year -  was "grim". I think folks forget how hard it is for smaller places to open early season. Not that it's a cinch for larger places either. I mentioned before many of us are jaded. A couple weeks of cold and a few inches of natural and we feel they should all be 100%? Anyway, Ragged is so convenient to me that I can afford to be patient.


----------



## dlague (Dec 21, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Newfound Ridge is fairly advanced plus Headwall. They've changed what trails open first in the past couple years. Probably due to Ryan Shramm's management. They used to open Exhibition first along with Main Street and Village Green, then Lower Ridge, Chutes, whatever.
> 
> The first season I skied there (07-08 ) the Spear Triple didn't open until February and they had tons of natural that year. Be that as it may, things are way ahead of last year. Last year -  was "grim". I think folks forget how hard it is for smaller places to open early season. Not that it's a cinch for larger places either. I mentioned before many of us are jaded. A couple weeks of cold and a few inches of natural and we feel they should all be 100%? Anyway, Ragged is so convenient to me that I can afford to be patient.


First, don't get me wrong because I have skied Ragged a lot in the past and have seen management changes left and right.  I have enjoyed skiing there years ago but over the past few years it seems as though their planning is a little disjointed.  We have typically avoided Ragged and sought out other ski areas that were more aggressive with opening terrain.

I am not to impressed with anything off Upper Ridge. Headwall is a 2-3 turn trail,  Newfound has good pitch starting out and widens up and is a fun cruiser.  However, Upper Crewcut is often a legit bump run but short.  IMO, the best stuff at Ragged is between and including Exhibition  and Flying Yankee.  Which is also not open until later and in some cases only if there is good snowfall.

Ragged is a fun mid winter play!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Dec 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> I am not too impressed with anything off Upper Ridge. Headwall is a 2-3 turn trail,  Newfound has good pitch starting out and widens up and is a fun cruiser.  However, Upper Crewcut is often a legit bump run but short.  IMO, the best stuff at Ragged is between and including Exhibition  and Flying Yankee.  Which is also not open until later and in some cases only if there is good snowfall.


No doubt, there is nothing about Ragged that screams Expert save for top half of Ragged Edge. Even the ravine only offers an expert pitch for a maybe the top third then it's all intermediate as far as I'm concerned. Plus there being no "Ragged Effect" like Jay or what Cannon claims skiing in the ravine isn't a given. In fact nothing at Ragged is too impressive really. If you were to make a bull's eye target with impressive being the very middle area and unimpressive being the outer rim, Ragged would easily fall in the middle area. No bull's eyes. No complete misses.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 21, 2016)

Re: Advanced terrain at Ragged
I feel Upper CrewCut, Cemetary Gates, Ragged Ann, Twister are nice albeit short pitches on Ragged proper that can be fun especially if the netural cliffy features and rock outcroppings are utilized.

Triple Take, Double Take on the Spear side of the Ravine are also a lot of fun that you can't just put it on cruise control for.
I also like the glades skiers left on Spear...I'm looking forward to checking out The Abyss and Ridge Runner which are new to the map in recent yrs that I have not skied.

It's not Cannon or N VT by any means but I think Ragged's advanced offerings compare favorably with their competition south of the White Mtns.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 21, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> It's not Cannon or N VT by any means but I think Ragged's advanced offerings compare favorably with their competition south of the White Mtns.


+1


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 21, 2016)

Just did a FB direct message exchange with Ragged as I asked specifically about the Barnyard and Spear. Their reply:
[FONT=&quot]So we've been blowing snow on Spear peak for the past few days, our goal is to get Cardigan and Turnpike open next week, but at this point it really depends on the temps. We'll keep pushing, but days like today make it tough. Barnyard is finished and will either open tomorrow or Friday.[/FONT]


----------



## Tin (Dec 21, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Re: Advanced terrain at Ragged
> I feel Upper CrewCut, Cemetary Gates, Ragged Ann, Twister are nice albeit short pitches on Ragged proper that can be fun especially if the netural cliffy features and rock outcroppings are utilized.
> 
> Triple Take, Double Take on the Spear side of the Ravine are also a lot of fun that you can't just put it on cruise control for.
> ...



Ragged= straight gnar brah


----------



## Robbski (Dec 21, 2016)

For all its limitations I think Ragged's a a good bet at $250. At least it is for me.  It's as close to Boston as any respectable ski area. If it's a great snow year you'll get decent variety and trees. When it doesn't it's usually OK.  This week it gave me the chance to spend a couple of hours out on the snow burning high speed laps.  During the week when I ski there it's never crowded.  It ain't Snowbird but it can be fun and it's easy to get to.  So for short money I have a cheap "go to" when the conditions and deals elsewhere aren't calling my name.

That said I have to agree that their marketing communications are teh suck.


----------



## MG Skier (Dec 21, 2016)

Robbski said:


> For all its limitations I think Ragged's a a good bet at $250. At least it is for me.  It's as close to Boston as any respectable ski area. If it's a great snow year you'll get decent variety and trees. When it doesn't it's usually OK.  This week it gave me the chance to spend a couple of hours out on the snow burning high speed laps.  During the week when I ski there it's never crowded.  It ain't Snowbird but it can be fun and it's easy to get to.  So for short money I have a cheap "go to" when the conditions and deals elsewhere aren't calling my name.
> 
> That said I have to agree that their marketing communications are teh suck.



Well said. When I have a "snow day" it is usually my go-to. No one there = more trees for me!


----------



## yeggous (Dec 21, 2016)

MG Skier said:


> Well said. When I have a "snow day" it is usually my go-to. No one there = more trees for me!



This


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 23, 2016)

Ragged today was pretty nice. They reported 5" from yesterday which I think was probably 1-2" extra vs actual by way of ski area marketing.
Regardless it skied nicely and helped give a nice refresher on the open trails.

Moose Alley glade opened for the season today. Did about 4 runs through there and it was a mix of boot deep powder and thin rocky sections. Definitely enjoyable though!

The Barnyard lift was running today which was good to see as my son will be in lessons there tomorrow.

Decent crowd, bit busier than I expected or have seen so far this yr. 2-3 chair wait all day 










Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Dec 24, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Ragged today was pretty nice. They reported 5" from yesterday which I think was probably 1-2" extra vs actual by way of ski area marketing.



Actually 5" is closer to the truth than 1-2". When I left home Thursday morning there was already 2" and once at the area it continued to snow until early afternoon.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 24, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Actually 5" is closer to the truth than 1-2". When I left home Thursday morning there was already 2" and once at the area it continued to snow until early afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


I didnt word it as well as I could have.
What I meant was the mtn reported 5" and I thought it was inflated by 1-2". I could have seen a 3-4" report from Ragged based on what I skied yesterday in the woods.

2 miles ESE of the center of Danbury reported 2.9" per the NWS FWIW.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Dec 24, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> I didnt word it as well as I could have.
> What I meant was the mtn reported 5" and I thought it was inflated by 1-2". I could have seen a 3-4" report from Ragged based on what I skied yesterday in the woods.
> 
> 2 miles ESE of the center of Danbury reported 2.9" per the NWS FWIW.



Ah! Yes. True that.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Dec 26, 2016)

Plan to head up with the family Friday Dec. 30. Hoping Spear will be open - at least Cardigan, perhaps Flying Yankee too ? Figure with temps /snowmaking & perhaps some natural this week more terrain will open (& spread crowds too).


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 26, 2016)

SnoDevil97 said:


> Plan to head up with the family Friday Dec. 30. Hoping Spear will be open - at least Cardigan, perhaps Flying Yankee too ? Figure with temps /snowmaking & perhaps some natural this week more terrain will open (& spread crowds too).



Can't believe they still only have 16 trails open. I was thinking of going sometime next weekend as well but not with only 16 trails. Maybe Thursday's snow will help out


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 26, 2016)

SnoDevil97 said:


> Plan to head up with the family Friday Dec. 30. Hoping Spear will be open - at least Cardigan, perhaps Flying Yankee too ? Figure with temps /snowmaking & perhaps some natural this week more terrain will open (& spread crowds too).


First race this yr is on Showboat Jan 7th. Slalom.  So after Cardigan opens this week Showboat gets the guns.   After that Yankee (if not already open on natural I'd assume)

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## becca m (Dec 26, 2016)

was firm and fast this morning!!!  Crowds showed up around 10-11am - wish they had someone to yell at people to load it up!!!!  Saw the guns on Cardigan  nice!!    Can't wait for the glades and a big snow dump!!!


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 26, 2016)

becca m said:


> was firm and fast this morning!!!  Crowds showed up around 10-11am - wish they had someone to yell at people to load it up!!!!  Saw the guns on Cardigan  nice!!    Can't wait for the glades and a big snow dump!!!



Firm and fast turned into glacial on upper Ridge. Lower and Main Street stayed nice all day. One bitch though, the mountain was grossly understaffed for the crowds that showed up. One ticket window and two people at the Customer Service desk. People were waiting on hour to get their season's passes. It took me 25 minutes just to get my Liftopia tickets from the window. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Dec 26, 2016)

becca m said:


> - wish they had someone to yell at people to load it up!!!!



That and get kids from littering skis in front of the racks. Two of my pet peeves - there's more.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 26, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Firm and fast turned into glacial on upper Ridge. Lower and Main Street stayed nice all day. One bitch though, the mountain was grossly understaffed for the crowds that showed up. One ticket window and two people at the Customer Service desk. People were waiting on hour to get their season's passes. It took me 25 minutes just to get my Liftopia tickets from the window.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Did they not have the ticket windows open outside?  Agreed the one window inside can be tough if it's busy but I never see anyone utilize the outside ticket windows if just getting a day ticket.

Did you make it into any of the glades?  We are back up Friday, Saturday, Monday next wknd.

Should be nice once Spear is open

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Dec 26, 2016)

I abstain from xmas week skiing for the above reasons. It's against my religion. The church of Detestor ego turbas.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 27, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Did they not have the ticket windows open outside?  Agreed the one window inside can be tough if it's busy but I never see anyone utilize the outside ticket windows if just getting a day ticket.
> 
> Did you make it into any of the glades?  We are back up Friday, Saturday, Monday next wknd.
> 
> ...



No I didn't. The little natural on the trail edges was bulletproof. There was a window (one) outside which is were I was and the CS desk inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## NHDad (Dec 27, 2016)

The mountain blog is always 2 days behind and Facebook gets updated hours behind when it should be, are they short handed this winter? My kids have free season passes but we've been spending money elsewhere to get in runs where there are actual lifts and trails open.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 27, 2016)

NHDad said:


> The mountain blog is always 2 days behind and Facebook gets updated hours behind when it should be, are they short handed this winter? My kids have free season passes but we've been spending money elsewhere to get in runs where there are actual lifts and trails open.



They got off to a slow start with their marketing and social media updated I will 100% agree. However the last week has been a lot better with more active updates.
Ragged does have the 6 pack open as well as the Barnyard area for those learning. 
I'd have liked to see Spear on line already but that is coming this week.
If the Thursday PM storm delivers we should see a lot more terrain for the wknd.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 27, 2016)

I think the issue is that Ragged doesn't have deep pockets like some other mountains. 

After going with and subsequently dropping EB-5 they've been operating on a year to year budget. After last year - which was a disaster for nearly everyone - I think the budget is exceedingly low. Much of the budget spent on expanding the snowmaking pond on the old golf course. Look at it this way - the golf course is gone, the real estate is stalled, the expansion is stalled, throw in last years bad winter - it's no wonder they had to sell all those season passes at an extreme discount.

So filling in all the slopes will be as slow going as ever at Ragged. It's just how they roll.


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 27, 2016)

Abubob said:


> I abstain from xmas week skiing for the above reasons. It's against my religion. The church of Detestor ego turbas.
> 
> ---



FWIW and not to hijack: If you chose Crotched Mtn., you might find that "xmas week skiing" would no longer conflict with your religion.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 27, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> FWIW and not to hijack: If you chose Crotched Mtn., you might find that "xmas week skiing" would no longer conflict with your religion.


I really need to take you up on that one day soon. No worries about the hijack. What's a Ragged thread without mention of Crotched?


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 27, 2016)

Ragged posted on FB that they plan to have Cardigan Turnpike open tomorrow by mid day which will be the opening of Spear MTN for the season.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 28, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> First race this yr is on Showboat Jan 7th. Slalom.  So after Cardigan opens this week Showboat gets the guns.   After that Yankee (if not already open on natural I'd assume)
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Per today's report Cardigan Turnpike is now open and they show snowmaking on Yankee. 
I'm a bit surprised given the 1st race is 1/7 and Showboat will take a lot of snow to get open for that.
Perhaps they try and get a thin coating down on Yankee last night and tonight before the storm and then get it open.

Regardless, good news and Ragged continues to get more of the mtn open.

Friday should be pretty exciting up there!


----------



## dlague (Dec 28, 2016)

The good thing is, they do not have a lot of trails on Spear side so once they commit to it then they open up quick.  Yankee is very often used as a race trying trail at the very beginning of the run.  Gets a little sketchy there as they generally leave a narrow path to get by and it gets chewed up fast.

Ragged is slow at opening but they are very methodical and trod along and eventually get there.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Dec 28, 2016)

dlague said:


> The good thing is, they do not have a lot of trails on Spear side so once they commit to it then they open up quick.  Yankee is very often used as a race trying trail at the very beginning of the run.  Gets a little sketchy there as they generally leave a narrow path to get by and it gets chewed up fast.
> 
> Ragged is slow at opening but they are very methodical and trod along and eventually get there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Their coverage when they do open stuff up is usually pretty great too. Just takes awhile!


----------



## SallyCat (Dec 28, 2016)

What is the road-clearing situation around Ragged during storms, does anyone know?  Are they aggressive about keeping the access Rd. clear-ish?  I'm staying very nearby, just down New Canada Rd., and skiing tomorrow.  I figure I'll just leave prior to the roads becoming really bad and come back Friday morning.  Apologies for the dumb question, I've just never been skiing when there's a heavy snow forecast. Just want to be safe/sensible.  Thanks!
(I have a front-wheel drive VW with Blizzak snow tires, but not a ton of ground clearance.)


----------



## becca m (Dec 28, 2016)

in my opinion:   they clear the roads to Ragged well and keep them clear (from Route 104) very well during a storm.   New Canada Rd - YIKES - that's like 1 car-width wide right after a storm.  I went into a ditch last year on the side.  I HATE that road.


----------



## SallyCat (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks, that's good to know!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 28, 2016)

Yea. Best to avoid New Canada Rd even in good conditions coming to Ragged.  Road is not in good shape

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 28, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Yea. Best to avoid New Canada Rd even in good conditions coming to Ragged.  Road is not in good shape
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



I went across it on Monday and thought it was actually in decent shape. Last year it was a lot worse and because of that I almost didn't take it. The Rav handled it well with snows on. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SallyCat (Dec 28, 2016)

Same: I drove it today and thought it was in good shape.  I can see how a bit of neglect could turn it into a nightmare, though.  
I guess I'll ski a bit tomorrow and just keep an eye on conditions.


----------



## dlague (Dec 28, 2016)

becca m said:


> in my opinion:   they clear the roads to Ragged well and keep them clear (from Route 104) very well during a storm.   New Canada Rd - YIKES - that's like 1 car-width wide right after a storm.  I went into a ditch last year on the side.  I HATE that road.


We always used to take that road unless it is closed to local traffic only.  We drove from route 4 off the 93.  Also when we lived in Andover, NH locals rook it all the time.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## becca m (Dec 29, 2016)

dlague said:


> We always used to take that road unless it is closed to local traffic only.  We drove from route 4 off the 93.  Also when we lived in Andover, NH locals rook it all the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



I actually also take it all the time (even though I hate it and have gone off it), also, but, I find people drive WAY too fast on it - surprised there hasn't been a head-on there.   I too have snows and AWD.


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2016)

becca m said:


> I actually also take it all the time (even though I hate it and have gone off it), also, but, I find people drive WAY too fast on it - surprised there hasn't been a head-on there.   I too have snows and AWD.


That is the problem.  Parts of that road will get wash board like and tough to control vehicles when going too fast.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2016)

Still only 2 diamond trails open even after the 8" from the storm. They do have a few (4) diamond glades open but still.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 30, 2016)

All but the most manicured runs will take much more than 8" to open, esp steeper.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> All but the most manicured runs will take much more than 8" to open, esp steeper.



Agreed but they haven't blown any snow on any of them so of course it does.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 30, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Agreed but they haven't blown any snow on any of them so of course it does.


I was there this morning. Exhibition is very close to opening, maybe 1 day of snowmaking would do it, except for the streams that cross the trail. I feel like putting those underground would make it much easier to open what should be their flagship trail.

Sent from my XT1080 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 30, 2016)

Ragged was quite good today!   I heard it was the busiest day in Raggeds history.   Certainly the busiest I've ever seen.

Glades open off Spear were good albeit rocky and realistically need more snow to be skied without as much hesitation.

Later in the afternoon found some nice un tracked in moose alley. Upper Crew Cut skied very nice.

They were making snow on Yankee this AM before temps got too high.   Ragged has made a much better effort vs past yrs.....More water is really helping.
Course if all u do is casually look at # of open trails from your couch u don't get the full picture but just means more for the rest of us!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Dec 30, 2016)

Skied @ Ragged today with the family & had a great time. 

Though it can be stated their trail count is low, what is open is in good shape. Lower Ridge & Wild Side were excellent groomers to lap for us to start our ski season, soft & powdery, held up well in the afternoon too. We had fun in the Reggae Glades (tho a bit gnarly in spots) & agree that the Moise Alley Glade was surprisingly great.

Also heard many folks saying this was the most crowded Ragged was, but still was only a ~ 15 min wait at most for the 6-pack & the lodge was packed but not unbearable in relation to their competitors.

The Spear side was a disappointment. 1 way down Cardigan /Turnpike, it was too crowded & got skied off quick.

Look forward to returning to Ragged a few more times this season.


----------



## SallyCat (Dec 31, 2016)

SnoDevil, I was there yesterday, too, and had the same impression. The six-pack line was discouraging to look at, but actually moved pretty efficiently; they had good crowd control, making sure every chair was full. The crowds also spread out nicely on the trails, so that they weren't terribly crowded. When I left, I noticed that people had parked on the sides of the access road--never seen that before.  

I spent a lot of time on Raggae Glades in the afternoon, because there was almost nobody else there and it turned out to be a great place to learn to ski moguls! 

Thanks also to those who gave me feedback on New Canada Rd.  It turned out to be perfectly fine in the snow; I have fwd with Bridgestone Blizzaks, and had no traction problems at all, even on a couple of steep inclines.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 31, 2016)

You guys should use the Where are you skiing today thread before you ski and meet up for turns 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Jan 1, 2017)

@SallyCat - agree, great day on the hill. Took New Canada on the way home & it was fine, but didn't risk it @ 8:00 in am.
Good luck with your improvement this season, Ragged's a good place to hone your skills.

Shoot me a PM next time you're up there, could at least have a Ragged Red or 2 in the pub apres (my usual routine).


----------



## Robbski (Jan 2, 2017)

Interested in knowing how much time/miles you folks are saving by using New Canada rd.  I've been going to Ragged for years and by my reckoning it's about 5 mi and 5 minutes in exchange for hard driving and suspension abuse even in an 4wd or AWD.  But then again I'm my own mechanic and I ain't over fond of doing suspension/steering work.


----------



## dlague (Jan 2, 2017)

I never really had an issue with that road.  Coming from route 4 it was worth it rather that going around through Danbury.  Time savings not huge 5-10 minutes maybe.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 2, 2017)

Busy up here today.  But lines are manageable on the lifts.   In the bar and lodge however is another story.   Trees need a bit more snow but still skiing fun














Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2017)

I was there as well. The worst line was the line to get tickets. Only two windows out doors open and a line just as long inside. The bar ran out of red wine on New Year's day and had none and ran out of white wine today after starting with just 1 bottle. (so wife wasn't happy). Heard they ran out of other booze during their New Year's celebration. Also they had run out of some food as well for today. They seemed to be staffed for a normal non holiday Monday. I guess one bartender who usually works there hurt her wrist leaving one day with a few drinks in her.  The brick walk way is slippery.
Lift lines weren't bad but some trails were well over populated. Cardigan Trail was like skiing through human pylons but was the only trail open off the quad besides a couple of beat up glades I did do. The trails that were open were in great shape, glades were thin but I still had fun in them. Raggae glades were fun but are really just an intermediate bump run.   
.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 2, 2017)

Beautiful views Monday. Photos don't do justice.




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## CoolMike (Jan 3, 2017)

Both Trend Micro and Avast flag the Ragged Mountain website as having vulnerabilities and potentially having PUPs/Spyware/Trojans on the website/domain.

Anyone know someone who works with the ownership who can alert them to this problem?  The website comes up as unsafe on multiple machines of mine using multiple different browsers and networks.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 3, 2017)

CoolMike said:


> Both Trend Micro and Avast flag the Ragged Mountain website as having vulnerabilities and potentially having PUPs/Spyware/Trojans on the website/domain.
> 
> Anyone know someone who works with the ownership who can alert them to this problem?  The website comes up as unsafe on multiple machines of mine using multiple different browsers and networks.



Why don't you tell them? You have the info. It would sound stupid if I called and said "Someone posted on AlpineZone your website is unsafe"

Ryan.schramm@raggedmountainresort.com


----------



## CoolMike (Jan 5, 2017)

Abubob said:


> Why don't you tell them? You have the info. It would sound stupid if I called and said "Someone posted on AlpineZone your website is unsafe"
> 
> Ryan.schramm@raggedmountainresort.com



Thanks.  Will send the email today.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 5, 2017)

Blowing on Flying Yankee again last night. They have been at that trail for awhile now.  Have to think it opens this wknd

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Blowing on Flying Yankee again last night. They have been at that trail for awhile now.  Have to think it opens this wknd
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


They need it to ease the crowd over there.The Cardigan trail was nastily busy last weekend


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> They need it to ease the crowd over there.The Cardigan trail was nastily busy last weekend


Dislike that trail!  Spear only interests me if Flying Yankee, Showboat or glades are open.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 5, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> They need it to ease the crowd over there.The Cardigan trail was nastily busy last weekend


I agree.  It made for shorter lines on Spear since only Cardigan and the glades were open. But other than that it was not so desirable.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thankfully opening up other trails off Spear. I like Cardigan/Turnpike as a relaxing cruiser but not when hundreds of people are on it.


----------



## Jully (Jan 6, 2017)

Per a picture on twitter Ragged is now blowing on both Showboat and Yankee.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 7, 2017)

Ragged was not very good today. They have chosen to bury trails to get them open which will make them last all spring.   However they don't go back and re surface on existing open trails.  Really slick on a lot of trails.

Glades and natural terrain is done until we get more snow.

Days like today would have been nice to see a re fresh on the open trails they have.

Good news it was ski on both lifts (cold day) and Flying Yankee opens tomorrow.

Showboat was lit up T2B as well






Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Jan 9, 2017)

Skied Sunday afternoon Jan 8. And just as xwhaler reported for Saturday it is was Extreme HARD pack and a bit colder - mid to low teens with a light breeze. I skied two trails. Newfound Ridge top half was completely scraped off and un-edgable. So I tried Flying Yankee thinking it might have better snow as it was the latest to open. It was only a bit better. You still had to pick your spots where to turn - but I stayed there and just lapped it - bombed it really until closing. I think I was able to make the run in about a minute - so a run every seven minutes for about an hour and a half. I think the vert on that trail is about 1100 ft so I did close to 14,300 vertical feet?


----------



## becca m (Jan 9, 2017)

I snowboarded there Sun, Jan 8 also, from 1:45-2:45 - same observation - Ridge/main peak was glazed hell - I skooched down the headwall - no way to get an edge anywhere.   Had fun lapping Flying Yankee - both sides had some good snow powder collections!!!


----------



## Jully (Jan 9, 2017)

Abubob said:


> Skied Sunday afternoon Jan 8. And just as xwhaler reported for Saturday it is was Extreme HARD pack and a bit colder - mid to low teens with a light breeze. I skied two trails. Newfound Ridge top half was completely scraped off and un-edgable. So I tried Flying Yankee thinking it might have better snow as it was the latest to open. It was only a bit better. You still had to pick your spots where to turn - but I stayed there and just lapped it - bombed it really until closing. I think I was able to make the run in about a minute - so a run every seven minutes for about an hour and a half. I think the vert on that trail is about 1100 ft so I did close to 14,300 vertical feet?



I was there Sunday afternoon too. Absolutely agree on Newfound Ridge. It has been like that every day I have been there this year. Don't mind it that much as long as the trail is empty, but very far from ideal. I found Yankee to have pretty great snow though. I didn't notice any hardpack anywhere. Crowds were definitely worse than on Ragged proper though.

Hoping Showboat opens next weekend. Looks like the glades might not open back up for a few weeks given the impending warm up.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 9, 2017)

I can;t see Showboat opening next wknd to be honest. Warm Wed-Friday and they still have a lot of work to do.
There is that very large gulch near the bottom that takes a crazy amt of snow to fill up.

What Ragged should be doing is re surfacing existing terrain. 
Warm up this week + no new natural + MLK wknd crowds could make for some really terrible conditions if they think they can just hit it with the groomer and call it good.


----------



## dlague (Jan 9, 2017)

Takes a boat load of snow to open Showboat.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 9, 2017)

dlague said:


> Takes a boat load of snow to open Showboat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



I thought they were making good progress on the ravine when I was there Sunday! I could be underestimating the amount required though... I have never been at Ragged early enough to see the snowmaking effort in person before.


----------



## Jully (Jan 9, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> I can;t see Showboat opening next wknd to be honest. Warm Wed-Friday and they still have a lot of work to do.
> There is that very large gulch near the bottom that takes a crazy amt of snow to fill up.
> 
> What Ragged should be doing is re surfacing existing terrain.
> Warm up this week + no new natural + MLK wknd crowds could make for some really terrible conditions if they think they can just hit it with the groomer and call it good.



I agree a resurface would probably be a better play. I can't see anyone skiing those trails on the main face on MLK Saturday...


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Jan 13, 2017)

Curious if anyone skied Ragged this week - damage due to rain/heat? Ragged was a bit behind before, wonder if this week (& next week's torch) will set them way back? Feel bad for them, of all areas they could've used a snow bonanza this year.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 13, 2017)

Ragged claims to be opening Showboat this wknd (not sure tomorrow or Sunday?)
If I had to guess it would be Sunday since they lost all week for making snow so I'd think they would use tonight/tomorrow to blow snow and groom it out.

What will be interesting to see this wknd is whether they start blowing on Exhibition or re-surface existing terrain.
In a perfect world they would be doing both but we'll see how they handle this.

I'll be there on Sunday.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 13, 2017)

SnoDevil97 said:


> Curious if anyone skied Ragged this week - damage due to rain/heat? Ragged was a bit behind before, wonder if this week (& next week's torch) will set them way back? Feel bad for them, of all areas they could've used a snow bonanza this year.


I did not ski this week but wish I had yesterday with temps in the 40's. I do not plan on skiing there this weekend because historically they do not deal well with thaw-freeze scenarios very well. After skiing there this past weekend it confirmed that they've not changed.

As far as their man-made cover goes during a week or two of warmth I'm not worried. I'll ski there for weeks after they close in April so I'm sure it can withstand some warm weather in January. Especially after the start we've had. I'm less optimistic about the glades. Although, there's still a very solid foot of snow in my yard so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Ragged claims to be opening Showboat this wknd (not sure tomorrow or Sunday?)
> If I had to guess it would be Sunday since they lost all week for making snow so I'd think they would use tonight/tomorrow to blow snow and groom it out.
> 
> What will be interesting to see this wknd is whether they start blowing on Exhibition or re-surface existing terrain.
> ...


Looks like Ragged is blowing on Upper Ridge, Village Green, and the terrain parks. 
Also Showboat/Showoff are open today.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 14, 2017)

Village green has been a sheet of ice every time I've been there this year. Definitely needed.


----------



## telemike (Jan 14, 2017)

I was there this morning, it was pretty good,not nearly as icy as I was expecting.They were blowing on the snowboard park trail.Showboat opened up about 9:00


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2017)

telemike said:


> I was there this morning, it was pretty good,not nearly as icy as I was expecting.They were blowing on the snowboard park trail.Showboat opened up about 9:00


How were crowds?

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## telemike (Jan 15, 2017)

Crowd wasn't bad up until 11 when I left, mostly ski right on lift.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 15, 2017)

Ragged skiing pretty nice today.   I'm pleasantly surprised given the weather last week.   Showboat and Flying Yankee were quite nice

Good crowd but not overwhelming.   3-5 chair wait at Spear and a bit longer on the six pack.  The singles line on the Six is basically ski on
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hope this week's snow storm extends south enough for Ragged, they appear to be in better shape than anticipated.

In any event, long term forecasts are lining up for stormy February. Optimistic for a good few months @ Ragged & other NH hills.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 16, 2017)

There appears to still be a decent snowpack in the woods looking down into the Ravine from what I could see riding the lifts.
The glades on Spear are toast but 8" of heavy wet snow would be quite nice and likely get everything except for the Ravine open again.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 16, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> There appears to still be a decent snowpack in the woods looking down into the Ravine from what I could see riding the lifts.
> The glades on Spear are toast but 8" of heavy wet snow would be quite nice and likely get everything except for the Ravine open again.



I was going to ask exactly this. What about 3-5"? Would that make a difference on open terrain?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Jan 16, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I was going to ask exactly this. What about 3-5"? Would that make a difference on open terrain?


What about 8"?  What then? Okay, probably won't get that much but it'd be nice.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 16, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I was going to ask exactly this. What about 3-5"? Would that make a difference on open terrain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



3-5" probably opens up Raggae and Moose Alley glades again. It won't be enough to safely get the glades they previously opened on Spear however. Pretty rocky in there but they did open them before and let ppl trash their skis on 8" of snow so who knows.

Upper Crew Cut is a natural trail that also may open on limited natural this week.

I think the Ravine is a foot+ away from opening...big concern in there are the waterbars I think.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hedging between Ragged/Crotched/Gunstock for a day trip this weekend with fam. All seem equally good - tho Crotched seems to have gotten bullseye from this weeks' storm. Dart throw - or maybe who has best deal $$.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2017)

Saturday morning at the crotch maybe sketchy. Not sure at the other 2
Patchy freezing drizzle before 9am, then patchy drizzle between 9am and noon.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Jan 19, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Saturday morning at the crotch maybe sketchy. Not sure at the other 2
> Patchy freezing drizzle before 9am, then patchy drizzle between 9am and noon.


Yeah thinking more Sunday at this point - early & find somewhere to watch NFL after.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 20, 2017)

Ragged now making snow on Exhibition T2B which would complete their snowmaking efforts for the season I would guess (unless they surprise us and blow on Birches)

I'll be up there tomorrow checking out how the glades are skiing.


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Ragged now making snow on Exhibition T2B which would complete their snowmaking efforts for the season I would guess (unless they surprise us and blow on Birches)
> 
> I'll be up there tomorrow checking out how the glades are skiing.


Exhibition is key to getting to a few trails skier right on that trail that are pretty nice narrower trails.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 20, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Saturday morning at the crotch maybe sketchy. Not sure at the other 2
> Patchy freezing drizzle before 9am, then patchy drizzle between 9am and noon.


As of now, weather.gov is showing the following for Bennington (Crotched Mtn.) on 1/21/17:
Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 48. Calm wind becoming west around 5 mph in the afternoon.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 20, 2017)

dlague said:


> Exhibition is key to getting to a few trails skier right on that trail that are pretty nice narrower trails.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



I think you mean skiers left?


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes, skiers left. It will be interesting to see if they open up Birches and Sweepstakes on natural once they get Ex open.
So far they have shown to be liberal in opening terrain that is not super rocky so hopefully we can get these added to the mix.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> I think you mean skiers left?


Haha yes!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2017)

joshua segal said:


> As of now, weather.gov is showing the following for Bennington (Crotched Mtn.) on 1/21/17:
> Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 48. Calm wind becoming west around 5 mph in the afternoon.



Yes it is much better now. VT looks crappy so I will actually be at Ragged tomorrow. Hopefully they don't run out of food and wine like they did the last time I was there on 1/2.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 21, 2017)

Bit warm today but skied well at least the first half. Two race events so it was a bit busy. At least they are making the effort to fill the chairs so the wait was never more than a few minutes. At noon while everyone rushed in for lunch the six pack was ski on. Good day.



P1215089 by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 22, 2017)

It was a good day yesterday at Ragged. They didn't run out of food or wine. Although the bartender did say they almost did run out of wine but the manager made a quick run to the liquor store to get some.


----------



## Jully (Jan 22, 2017)

Ragged was nice today, rainy in the morning and foggy in the afternoon. Warmth is getting to them though. Didnt venture into Moose Alley but it looked bad. Did head into the glades off Cardigan and mildly regretted it.

Upper Crewcut was a little better. Did a few laps of it, but they need snow for the natural stuff bad. Its times like these I would have loved a bump run with snowmaking, but that's a topic for another day. Groomers were in excellent shape.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 23, 2017)

The only reason for me to ski in the woods is to find better conditions than on the groomed trails. Which ain't happened yet.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 23, 2017)

Abubob said:


> The only reason for me to ski in the woods is to find better conditions than on the groomed trails. Which ain't happened yet.


Even if the beauty of sking through the woods doesn't turn you on, there are many other reasons to ski the woods.  A partial list follows:
1. The flat light problem disappears
2. Protection from wind - speaking of both physical comfort and mitigating the drifting snow problem
3. Fog tends to be less of a visibility problem in the woods.
4. Those who like natural snow are more likely to find it in the woods
5. On crowded days, the gladed trails usually have lighter traffic


----------



## Quietman (Jan 23, 2017)

I'll add one more, glades can't be groomed to get rid of the moguls.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 24, 2017)

joshua segal said:


> Even if the beauty of sking through the woods doesn't turn you on, there are many other reasons to ski the woods.  A partial list follows:
> 1. The flat light problem disappears
> 2. Protection from wind - speaking of both physical comfort and mitigating the drifting snow problem
> 3. Fog tends to be less of a visibility problem in the woods.
> ...



True that, but without snow only Candide Throvex would ski this - 



Rags to Riches Glade by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr


----------



## dlague (Jan 24, 2017)

Quietman said:


> I'll add one more, glades can't be groomed to get rid of the moguls.


Geez!  Now you scared those away that would not normally venture in to the glades.  Maybe that was the goal?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Jan 24, 2017)

dlague said:


> Geez!  Now you scared those away that would not normally venture in to the glades.  Maybe that was the goal?
> [/URL]



I wouldn't do that! :wink:


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2017)

Great day at Ragged today.   They were blowing on Birches, Upper Exhibition, and Town Meeting.   I can't ever remember them making snow on the Birches.

For all their lodge craziness and f&b follies this yr I have to give them a lot of credit for the skiing. They are definitely making a nice effort this season to accommodate the crowds on the snow.

Lines were easy out there today. Good crowd control on the 6 and virtually ski on the Spear.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 29, 2017)

Is Exhibition still not open?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 29, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Great day at Ragged today.   They were blowing on Birches, upper Exhibition, and Main Street.   I can't ever remember them making snow on the Birches.
> 
> For all their lodge craziness and f&b follies this yr I have to give them a lot of credit for the skiing. They are definitely making a nice effort this season to accommodate the crowds on the snow.
> 
> Lines were easy out there today. Good crowd control on the 6 and virtually ski on the Spear.


Were the glades in skiable?


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 30, 2017)

I was with my son and wife so didn't check out the glades.  Everything including the lower angle stuff off Ragged were roped.

Exhibition is still not open yes.  They have a ways to go on lower Ex but perhaps something is wrong down there since they are blowing up top and then blowing on Birches.

It didn't seem that much snow (if any at all) had been made on Lower Ex though their snow report does show snowmaking there?

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 30, 2017)

Ragged just posted this update to FB

[FONT=&quot]The cold temps are back and that means the snow guns are on! The team is currently blowing snow on Upper and Lower Exhibition, Town Meeting and Birches! Goal is to have them ready for the weekend! 

[/FONT]


----------



## dlague (Jan 30, 2017)

Too bad!  Exhibition is a good run on under the 6 pack.  One of the better runs on that side.  Also is access to some good trails and Exhibition glades - low angle but good to.practice on.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 30, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Ragged just posted this update to FB
> 
> [FONT="]The cold temps are back and that means the snow guns are on! The team is currently blowing snow on Upper and Lower Exhibition, Town Meeting and Birches! Goal is to have them ready for the weekend!
> 
> [/FONT]



I saw that as well. This weekend should be nice! Demo Day Sunday as well. Hopefully there will be some bumps or trees or both to try out.


----------



## Jully (Jan 30, 2017)

dlague said:


> Too bad!  Exhibition is a good run on under the 6 pack.  One of the better runs on that side.  Also is access to some good trails and Exhibition glades - low angle but good to.practice on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



I'm actually okay with them opening Exhibition last. I don't really get why they do it as it doesn't seem substantially larger acreage wise than others on that side and it looks kind of ugly under the lift... but until recently Birches and Sweepstakes were natural only and weren't open in Jan anyway. I don't think Exhibition is any better than the Ridge trails and I'd rather get Spear open.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 30, 2017)

Having worked at Ragged for 10 seasons, the problem with Exhibition being last-to-open is when a student drops a poll while riding on the 6-pack. If the trail under it (Exhibition) is in such condition that the pole can't be easily retrieved, it messes up the hour for the entire class.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 30, 2017)

Jully said:


> I'm actually okay with them opening Exhibition last. I don't really get why they do it as it doesn't seem substantially larger acreage wise than others on that side and it looks kind of ugly under the lift... but until recently Birches and Sweepstakes were natural only and weren't open in Jan anyway. I don't think Exhibition is any better than the Ridge trails and I'd rather get Spear open.



Sweepstakes is natural only still unless they want to hoof some hose through the woods when they are done with Birches and there is still money.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 30, 2017)

I skied completely solo for two solid hours Sunday afternoon (1/29/17) and as one might expect it was completely scraped off in many areas with intermittent and unpredictable piles of sugar - wouldn't go so far as to call them moguls because many weren't in any predictable pattern and with no rhythm and certainly not for any sustained length. I _would_ go so far as to say it wasn't bad but wouldn't say it was fantastic. There was sufficient snow piled up on the sides of the trails to have a bit of fun.

 There was a Skieast event going on when I started at 2PM that concluded a little after 3PM. Then I found what xwhaler might have experienced earlier in the day. Once all the gates were down and they opened up Main Street and skier's left of Village Green I found unskied corduroy. Now that trail really doesn't have any "pitch" but it did ski fast and that was fun. Actually everything was fast. fast. fast.

I really wish people would be more patient when it comes to skiing glades. What little natural snow was in the glades that did open earlier in the season was effectively trashed so that when the warmth came they're back to bare ground in many areas. I don't think this is the case in the Ravine area though, so my hopes are high that after a couple of the snows that are predicted for the area it will make for wonderful glade skiing. Be patient. It'll get here.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 30, 2017)

Abubob said:


> I skied completely solo for two solid hours Sunday afternoon (1/29/17) and as one might expect it was completely scraped off in many areas with intermittent and unpredictable piles of sugar - wouldn't go so far as to call them moguls because many weren't in any predictable pattern and with no rhythm and certainly not for any sustained length. I _would_ go so far as to say it wasn't bad but wouldn't say it was fantastic. There was sufficient snow piled up on the sides of the trails to have a bit of fun.
> 
> There was a Skieast event going on when I started at 2PM that concluded a little after 3PM. Then I found what xwhaler might have experienced earlier in the day. Once all the gates were down and they opened up Main Street and skier's left of Village Green I found unskied corduroy. Now that trail really doesn't have any "pitch" but it did ski fast and that was fun. Actually everything was fast. fast. fast.
> 
> I really wish people would be more patient when it comes to skiing glades. What little natural snow was in the glades that did open earlier in the season was effectively trashed so that when the warmth came they're back to bare ground in many areas. I don't think this is the case in the Ravine area though, so my hopes are high that after a couple of the snows that are predicted for the area it will make for wonderful glade skiing. Be patient. It'll get here.



There is snow coming? i heard maybe a dusting tues-wed


----------



## Abubob (Jan 30, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> There is snow coming? i heard maybe a dusting tues-wed


Long range - next week.

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 30, 2017)

Ragged is in a different weather zone from MRG. Like saying Boston and Ragged.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 30, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Ragged is in a different weather zone from MRG. Like saying Boston and Ragged.


That is true - as in this past week where MRG got 16" But we're talking coastal storms here. Nor'easter types.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 6, 2017)

Anyone ski Ragged this past wknd?
I'm very impressed by their commitment to snowmaking this season. They blew snow on Birches to get that open which was the 1st time in a long time and I figured that combined with Exhibition would be it.

They surprised me by then moving and blowing on Lower Crewcut which I'd think may be ready to open soon combined with some natural. 

Their latest FB post says they are now re surfacing on the terrain park and Upper Ridge. Definitely making a nice effort to provide good quality snow for the throngs of passholders and buses they take in every wknd.

Will be back up on Saturday hopefully skiing some glades.


----------



## Jully (Feb 6, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Anyone ski Ragged this past wknd?
> I'm very impressed by their commitment to snowmaking this season. They blew snow on Birches to get that open which was the 1st time in a long time and I figured that combined with Exhibition would be it.
> 
> They surprised me by then moving and blowing on Lower Crewcut which I'd think may be ready to open soon combined with some natural.
> ...



I was there Sunday and was pretty happy given the January they had. Showboat was a little scratchy but everywhere else had excellent cover. Birches was awesome, exhibition glades opened up due to blow over from snowmaking it seemed, lower crewcut had some sizable whales that were visible from the lift. I just hope they don't groom it... Also Sweepstakes seemed to have some snow on it, maybe something blew over from snowmaking on Exhibition even though it is behind the guns. It'd be great if that would open up after a storm or two. Exhibition had some mild death cookies on it from grooming, but nothing to really complain about. My only issue is out of the mountain's control in that their major bump runs (natural trails only) aren't open and their glades aren't open (minus Exhibition glades which proved fun for a few sporadic runs).

Cool to see them resurfacing, after not resurfacing for what seemed like months to start the season (I think I remember like 3 weekends in a row where Newfound Ridge was the same hardpack sheet the whole way down), I'm impressed with their effort now. I don't even really think Upper Ridge needs much resurfacing. I've skied mostly Sundays and have never had a problem with crowding. I've always found a table fairly quickly in the lodge when I choose to boot up inside and Spear has been ski on every Sunday this season. 

On a side note I tried the Nordica e93 and Blizzard Brahma for the first time demoing this weekend and both were real nice. Going to have sometime to think about this offseason...


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 6, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Anyone ski Ragged this past wknd?
> Their latest FB post says they are now re surfacing on the terrain park and Upper Ridge. Definitely making a nice effort to provide good quality snow for the throngs of passholders and buses they take in every wknd.
> 
> Will be back up on Saturday hopefully skiing some glades.


 
How have the crowds generally been this season with the cheap passes?  My weekend place is only about 40 minutes away from Ragged and it is under two hours from my main house.  So it is a nice option.  in the past their snow making (good quality but reduced quantity) and pass price were reasonable but not enough to get me to purchase.  This year with the pond expansion and low passes those concerns no longer seem to be an issue but I was wondering in general about non holiday crowds.  I don't expect empty but I definitely prefer low key. Thanks in advance for any advice from folks.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 6, 2017)

medfordmike said:


> How have the crowds generally been this season with the cheap passes?  My weekend place is only about 40 minutes away from Ragged and it is under two hours from my main house.  So it is a nice option.  in the past their snow making (good quality but reduced quantity) and pass price were reasonable but not enough to get me to purchase.  This year with the pond expansion and low passes those concerns no longer seem to be an issue but I was wondering in general about non holiday crowds.  I don't expect empty but I definitely prefer low key. Thanks in advance for any advice from folks.



Not any worse than previous years and the busiest days were more due to race events than cheap passes. Plus they've made an effort to fill the six pack chairs so even when there has been a line it move along quickly. The Spears HQS has generally been a short wait as well.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## becca m (Feb 7, 2017)

i generally get to Ragged Sunday am for the first hour - enough time to sample and lap my favorites.   Generally no waiting but it's nowhere near as empty as it has been past years.   I am pleased with their snowmaking this year.... still waiting for the glades


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 7, 2017)

medfordmike said:


> How have the crowds generally been this season with the cheap passes?  My weekend place is only about 40 minutes away from Ragged and it is under two hours from my main house.  So it is a nice option.  in the past their snow making (good quality but reduced quantity) and pass price were reasonable but not enough to get me to purchase.  This year with the pond expansion and low passes those concerns no longer seem to be an issue but I was wondering in general about non holiday crowds.  I don't expect empty but I definitely prefer low key. Thanks in advance for any advice from folks.



Lines on the lifts and crowding on the trails has not really been much of a concern. They have done a nice job with queue management on the 6 pack and the Spear usually doesn't have much of a wait.

The lodge is another story across all aspects of the operation.
Both restaurants are generally slammed...the Stone Hearth (main bar) has 2 bartenders but no table service so you bus your own food. Birches is understaffed and the kitchen is way too small to handle the volume.
I've seen 20+ min waits to get a beer with a line snaked through the place. Folks not buying anything using tables in the bar but no one to regulate or enforce.
The cafeteria area is woefully small for the volume of guests they push through.

In Ragged I see a mtn that is trying to grow rapidly through the volume play. Lots of cheap passes, 6+ buses every wknd, a free learn to ski program that has made the Barnyard and lesson area quite busy.
Their dedication to snowmaking both from a snow depth as well as terrain expansion standpoint is so much better than in past yrs.

We have felt we are getting nice value from our passes but are unlikely to renew next yr. With 2 little kids we are looking for something a bit more low-key (less parking and lodge hassles) and I get the feeling that Ragged is quickly turning into Sunapee East.

Pros and cons to growth....Ragged has figured out they do need to blow snow to handle the crowds which is great but they need to come up with a plan to handle moving folks in and around the lodge.
I don't see much of a plan for that (nothing improves week to week) and typically management is nowhere to be seen.

If I was a solo skier and wanted to bang out a lot of runs on some nice terrain (by Central NH standards) Ragged does makes a lot of sense. Boot up at the car, head to the lift, head home.


----------



## dlague (Feb 8, 2017)

When our kids were young sub 9 years old, Ragged was our go to ski area for a couple years since we lived a town away.  However, since the kids did their school ski program there and we were skiing there every weekend it got old fast.  This was about 15 years ago when they opened the 6 pack.  Snow making was not very good and operationally they had problems.  As we skied other resorts Ragged continued to be a 1-3 times per year place primarily due to The Ride and Ski Card.  It is great to see the improvements but, I still am not a fan of how they open terrain and their snow making distribution.  It seems as though their approach to snow making is cover up a trail real good (thick base) before moving on to the next.


----------



## Jully (Feb 8, 2017)

That is indeed their philosophy. It was definitely a little annoying in December, but I found January pretty enjoyable there once Spear opened up. Then again, I have made sure to intersperse other ski areas in my weekend outings so I am not doing Ragged back to back to back and able to ski groomers only. 

Hoping this next storm lets them open a lot of glades and they can stay open!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2017)

Jully said:


> That is indeed their philosophy. It was definitely a little annoying in December, but I found January pretty enjoyable there once Spear opened up. Then again, I have made sure to intersperse other ski areas in my weekend outings so I am not doing Ragged back to back to back and able to ski groomers only.
> 
> Hoping this next storm lets them open a lot of glades and they can stay open!



If 5 inches allow them to "open a lot of glades and they can stay open!"


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> If 5 inches allow them to "open a lot of glades and they can stay open!"



Maybe with another 5 on Sunday


----------



## Jully (Feb 8, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> If 5 inches allow them to "open a lot of glades and they can stay open!"



Depending on the glade, it might. Love your enthusiasm though!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2017)

Ragged reporting 14" and all Spear Mtn glades open. I will let u guys know how how it is this wknd!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Ragged reporting 14" and all Spear Mtn glades open. I will let u guys know how how it is this wknd!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


Finally!  That is awesome.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Feb 9, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Ragged reporting 14" and all Spear Mtn glades open. I will let u guys know how how it is this wknd!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



That is amazing!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 9, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Ragged reporting 14" and all Spear Mtn glades open. I will let u guys know how how it is this wknd!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Are you going to be there tomorrow? I have a freebie and I think it is time to burn it.

-w


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 10, 2017)

WJenness said:


> Are you going to be there tomorrow? I have a freebie and I think it is time to burn it.
> 
> -w


Wildcat today, Ragged Sat

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## becca m (Feb 10, 2017)

Ragged glades were great today/this morning even though they were well-tracked out.   Managed to ride some small pockets of fresh pow.   Did a couple laps in each of the open glades.  Still, a few glades not open       Super conditions but a bit brisk - wind was blowing off any loose pow from the packed pow on the groomers.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 10, 2017)

becca m said:


> Ragged glades were great today/this morning even though they were well-tracked out.   Managed to ride some small pockets of fresh pow.   Did a couple laps in each of the open glades.  Still, a few glades not open       Super conditions but a bit brisk - wind was blowing off any loose pow from the packed pow on the groomers.



Was there today too.
Agree with your assessment 100%.

Did find some patches of pow throughout the woods. Had a great day. Have a few pictures to post later when I am not on my phone.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Feb 10, 2017)

Here are some pictures from today.


Birches/Sweepstakes, I think

More Birches/Sweepstakes

Trees - Not Too Shabby (Maybe)

Beautiful Vista from Upper Ridge

From Upper Exhibition

Was a good day, my legs are feeling it.

-w


----------



## yeggous (Feb 11, 2017)

I plan to call out sick at hit Ragged on Monday.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## telemike (Feb 11, 2017)

Just got back from Ragged, today was really good. Glades were nice. Trails had about 2" of fresh snow.Pretty good crowd, but the lines were never too bad.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 11, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I plan to call out sick at hit Ragged on Monday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


Smart play.  Was pretty awesome today

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 11, 2017)

Will let the pics do the talking.  Pretty awesome today


















Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## becca m (Feb 11, 2017)

Every time I checked, Double Take was roped off - when was it open?   Ragged has been good the last couple days!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 12, 2017)

becca m said:


> Every time I checked, Double Take was roped off - when was it open?   Ragged has been good the last couple days!!!


I skied solo from 10-12 while my son was in the Adventure Camp lessons and made multiple laps down there from Double and Triple Take.
There was a rope but it was gated with a Thin Cover/Expert skiers sign.  That gate was right next to Patrol shack, not further in where the glade begins.

Perhaps that's what you saw? Regardless awesome day up there!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## becca m (Feb 12, 2017)

dang!   i thought that was a closed sign!!!!   dang my goggles!!!   Terrific day(s) anyway!!!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 12, 2017)

Can't blame u for not being able to see too well.   That freezing snizzle was tough.  I took out a credit card at one point and scraped em

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## becca m (Feb 13, 2017)

OK, so, today I got back to Ragged after I shoveled myself out of southern NH.   Glades still had pow pockets - was REALLY amazing!   I think all the glades were unroped.   Some were scratchy - I think I made a couple death/survival turns on Karen's Dream as it has been on my to-do list forever and I had never been on it.   Raggedy Ann was death cookies and pockets of snow - made another couple turns and some death-sliding.   It was an amazing day - I never though I would say it, but, I am all gladed out!!!!        Double and Triple Take were fun, but, the big cliff always scares me - I forget exactly where it is, but it spooks me.   Abyss, Not Too Shabby, Pel's Pass - everything was GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 13, 2017)

becca m said:


> OK, so, today I got back to Ragged after I shoveled myself out of southern NH.   Glades still had pow pockets - was REALLY amazing!   I think all the glades were unroped.   Some were scratchy - I think I made a couple death/survival turns on Karen's Dream as it has been on my to-do list forever and I had never been on it.   Raggedy Ann was death cookies and pockets of snow - made another couple turns and some death-sliding.   It was an amazing day - I never though I would say it, but, I am all gladed out!!!!        Double and Triple Take were fun, but, the big cliff always scares me - I forget exactly where it is, but it spooks me.   Abyss, Not Too Shabby, Pel's Pass - everything was GREAT!!!!!!!



I was there too. I agree the glades were great. I went to Easy Winder for the first time. Amazing amount of soft untracked snow, but no pitch to use it. I am surprised they never open that trail. There seem to modern snow guns and pipe down the whole length.

I left around 1pm or so after the snow started to get wind packed. I had a hell of a time getting out of the parking lot. I must have made 15 attempts to get out of my parking spot but I just couldn't make it work with my truck in that narrow lot. Some nice guy ended up helping me back it out very carefully.


----------



## becca m (Feb 13, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I was there too. I agree the glades were great. I went to Easy Winder for the first time. Amazing amount of soft untracked snow, but no pitch to use it. I am surprised they never open that trail. There seem to modern snow guns and pipe down the whole length.
> 
> I left around 1pm or so after the snow started to get wind packed. I had a hell of a time getting out of the parking lot. I must have made 15 attempts to get out of my parking spot but I just couldn't make it work with my trunk in that narrow lot. Some nice guy ended up helping me back it out very carefully.



Glad you, too, had a fun day!!!!  I don't know why they park the cars so there is no clearance behind to get out?????   I was lucky to get a late morning spot that had a wider aisle behind it!!  They do the same thing at Cannon!!!!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2017)

becca m said:


> Glad you, too, had a fun day!!!!  I don't know why they park the cars so there is no clearance behind to get out?????   I was lucky to get a late morning spot that had a wider aisle behind it!!  They do the same thing at Cannon!!!!



never had an issue parking at Cannon and I drive a pickup.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 14, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I was there too. I agree the glades were great. I went to Easy Winder for the first time. Amazing amount of soft untracked snow, but no pitch to use it. I am surprised they never open that trail. There seem to modern snow guns and pipe down the whole length.
> 
> I left around 1pm or so after the snow started to get wind packed. I had a hell of a time getting out of the parking lot. I must have made 15 attempts to get out of my parking spot but I just couldn't make it work with my truck in that narrow lot. Some nice guy ended up helping me back it out very carefully.



The pipe was laid in preparation for Pinnacle as that will be the main way to cross over. As far as I've seen they have never made snow there which makes sense considering the trail is aweful as it is right now without additional regarding. The few guns there are early 90s vintage HKD Standards, the oldest ones they have.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 14, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> The pipe was laid in preparation for Pinnacle as that will be the main way to cross over. As far as I've seen they have never made snow there which makes sense considering the trail is awful as it is right now without additional regarding. The few guns there are early 90s vintage HKD Standards, the oldest ones they have.



I was working there when it was installed.  I think they might actually have used it the first season.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 18, 2017)

Great day up at this season's home hill.  Birches, moose alley, cardigan with my wife and son before lunch all skied great.  Then my son went into an afternoon lesson and my wife and I had some great runs in the Ravine and elsewhere.

Very healthy crowd (lot #4 was halfway full by 9:15) but they are doing a decent job managing the lines this yr so chairs are going up full.  Lotta options to spread the crowds now that the Ravine is fully open.














Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 18, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rushski (Feb 20, 2017)

Curious if the crowds will thin out as the week goes on...  Figuring it may be a safer bet for Friday???


----------



## Abubob (Mar 5, 2017)

Skiing FAST this afternoon but good.




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow, feel so bad for Ragged. 2nd year in a row with terrible weather & less than ideal natural snow.

Skied at Bretton Woods yesterday & agree conditions were FAST.

The Whites & S NH are due some snow luck out of these storms the next 10 days. Otherwise seeing it difficult how they make it to April even with snowmaking.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 5, 2017)

As long as it doesn't hit 80 I don't think it'll be a problem getting to April. The man made base is in good shape. Only the glades are torched.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 6, 2017)

Fantastic skiing at Ragged both days this past wknd. The work the snowmakers have done to bury trails really shows this yr.
Great coverage IMHO given the weather challenges we have had. Nice job by the grooming team meant little ice...nice fast conditions to sink an edge into.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 6, 2017)

SnoDevil97 said:


> Wow, feel so bad for Ragged. 2nd year in a row with terrible weather & less than ideal natural snow.
> 
> Skied at Bretton Woods yesterday & agree conditions were FAST.
> 
> The Whites & S NH are due some snow luck out of these storms the next 10 days. Otherwise seeing it difficult how they make it to April even with snowmaking.


Really?You need to look at this.And the last one was Friday.They made snow in sub zero here for 2 more days.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 6, 2017)

That post had me mixed up.The first pic was from Friday and had 2 more days on it after that.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 6, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Fantastic skiing at Ragged both days this past wknd. The work the snowmakers have done to bury trails really shows this yr.
> Great coverage IMHO given the weather challenges we have had. Nice job by the grooming team meant little ice...nice fast conditions to sink an edge into.


Everyone I talked to Sunday afternoon avoided Saturday because of Ragged's track record with thaw/freeze management. Plus it's March - I think most are ready for above zero temps. Sunday was nice - 20's by the afternoon with a breeze - quite literally not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah, their thaw/freeze management at Ragged is hit or miss.  Was there on Friday and they were having a tough time fighting the conditions that set up the day before.  It was 10:30 when we got a voucher and the only open trail (other than learning area) was Exhibition...  Don't doubt they opened up more but wasn't shaping up too well.  

On the positive side when we came in the second time, she just handed us wire clippers and vouchers.


----------



## hammer (Mar 8, 2017)

Have a couple of vouchers to burn, hoping that at least one weekend this month will be warmer.  Only want to go if the snow will soften up a bit.  Shame that nothing will be available off of the groomers but it is what it is...


----------



## dlague (Mar 8, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Really?You need to look at this.And the last one was Friday.They made snow in sub zero here for 2 more days.



I am actually impressed by the pictures that were posted.  In years past, they would have dropped the ball.  I would imagine that the snow making pond is pretty full so there is plenty of resource.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 12, 2017)

Any thoughts from Ragged this weekend? Other NH resorts posting good reviews prior to this week's dump. Ragged's a prime candidate for a "sick" day for me from work on Wed post-storm. Hell I think I'll go there regardless of what it looked like this weekend.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 13, 2017)

SnoDevil97 said:


> Any thoughts from Ragged this weekend? Other NH resorts posting good reviews prior to this week's dump. Ragged's a prime candidate for a "sick" day for me from work on Wed post-storm. Hell I think I'll go there regardless of what it looked like this weekend.


Repeat of last weekend - only colder. All major slopes open and fun fun fun. Fast but edgeable. Fresh snow on this base will be sweet.

The glades are toast. Eighteen inches might - - might reopen them. In many areas there is no base. 

See you Wednesday.


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2017)

Anyone heading to Ragged in the next few days?  Thinking we will be going weekend of 25-26 March but with the recent snow it's hard to pass on this coming weekend.  Main concern is the snow forecast (OK with skiing in it but hate driving in it), also thinking it will be quite crowded.


----------



## Jully (Mar 15, 2017)

I'll be there Sunday on what is likely my last day there for the season. I can't speak to Saturday, but I would be shocked if it was crowded on Sunday. Spear should be ski on - 2 minute wait and the 6 pack should be a 10 chair wait - 5 minute line at peak times on Sunday. I doubt Saturday will be especially crowded either. This weekend is the first weekend that you can ski on next year's pass, but I don't think that there will be tons of new passholders coming out.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 15, 2017)

Ragged today didn't have the kinda phluffy powder you might wish for.  More of a wind buff and by the time I got there it was pretty well chopped up so kinda challenging. Grooming will make it beautiful.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 15, 2017)

Surprised they opened the ravine but not the spear glades.  Was the opposite of how they handled the late December storm where ravine didn't open.

Guessing the wind scoured that side of the hill pretty bad.

I will be up on Sunday hoping the Saturday storm drops a few more

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## CoolMike (Mar 16, 2017)

Did they greatly reduce next year's pass prices?  Ragged just emailed me and unless I misread the email the pass price is currently 249$, no blackouts, and you can ski this spring?

Seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 16, 2017)

Same price as last year for early purchase 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Mar 16, 2017)

CoolMike said:


> Did they greatly reduce next year's pass prices?  Ragged just emailed me and unless I misread the email the pass price is currently 249$, no blackouts, and you can ski this spring?
> 
> Seems like a pretty good deal.



Just do it. I broke even in December.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 16, 2017)

It's an amazing deal but I think we are moving on to Peaks. 
More overall cost but a longer season and some additional variety for my family.
I am looking fwd to closing down Ragged's season though...it's worked well for us this yr and if I were a solo skier I'd almost definitely re up.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 16, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> .... if I were a solo skier I'd almost definitely re up.


Yup, thaz me. Plus I'm only 10 min from Ragged. No brainer for me. Good thing too. :dunce:


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 16, 2017)

Abubob said:


> Yup, thaz me. Plus I'm only 10 min from Ragged. No brainer for me. Good thing too. :dunce:



If I were that close it would also be a no brainer---could hop over for an hour of skiing and get a bunch of laps in.
I'm 1:15 from Ragged and 1:00 from CM. Ragged skis much bigger than CM but having Attitash (1:50) and Wildcat (2:00) as variety options with far more compelling terrain and consistent snowfall makes me get past the super low price Ragged pass.

I've definitely gone back and forth though....if Ragged had a more legit mtn devo program and/or had a partnership with another larger mtn (or even smaller mtn like Pats that offered night skiing) I may have gone that route.

This was my first season in a while getting a pass and it's made me realize how much I love variety....next yr's pass offers me more of that.

That said, Ragged did a great job this yr with snowmaking both in terms of expanding faster than in past yrs and offering more routes than in the past.
The pass is not simply a bare bones ski experience---even if you use it 8-10 times during holiday periods when it's $$ to ski elsewhere it's a great value.


----------



## Jully (Mar 16, 2017)

A partnership would definitely be key in getting me to return. I'm still going back and forth myself... leaning towards a no though.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 16, 2017)

As I get older I'm getting lazier. With Ragged right down the road from me it's tough to get out of the gravitational pull. With the cheap season's pass it's nigh on impossible. Another thing about Ragged is that when everything is in play there's just enough variety to keep me interested and happy. If Pinnacle Peak ever comes together THAT would be so cool. 

Ragged doesn't make me a better skier like Cannon does but I can still scare the crap out of myself skiing the ungroomed side of Showboat or even Cemetary Gates. Ragged doesn't have the glades that Jay has but just enough to keep me interested.

A couple years ago I stopped getting a season's pass at Ragged to get some variety myself. More than once that season though I was not into driving even one hour. Totally get the idea for variety but as I like driving less and less Ragged becomes the better option for me. Plus the more I ski there the more it feels like home.


----------



## Jully (Mar 16, 2017)

Abubob said:


> As I get older I'm getting lazier. With Ragged right down the road from me it's tough to get out of the gravitational pull. With the cheap season's pass it's nigh on impossible. Another thing about Ragged is that when everything is in play there's just enough variety to keep me interested and happy. If Pinnacle Peak ever comes together THAT would be so cool.
> 
> Ragged doesn't make me a better skier like Cannon does but I can still scare the crap out of myself skiing the ungroomed side of Showboat or even Cemetary Gates. Ragged doesn't have the glades that Jay has but just enough to keep me interested.
> 
> A couple years ago I stopped getting a season's pass at Ragged to get some variety myself. More than once that season though I was not into driving even one hour. Totally get the idea for variety but as I like driving less and less Ragged becomes the better option for me. Plus the more I ski there the more it feels like home.



If I was under 30 minutes to Ragged it would be no question. I'm coming from Boston and while I prefer Ragged to Crotched, the night skiing at Crotched is a nice perk. Then for just a few hundred dollars more I get access to Attitash and Wildcat for longer trips. If next year is a banner snow year, I will be kicking myself though. Late Jan/Early Feb this year was awesome at Ragged. Driving just 1:40 and skiing some great glades on a Sunday afternoon was pretty perfect.

I was also stoked at the attempt at bumps by Crotched this year. I was missing that at Ragged pretty badly for December and January.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 16, 2017)

Jully said:


> If I was under 30 minutes to Ragged it would be no question. I'm coming from Boston and while I prefer Ragged to Crotched, the night skiing at Crotched is a nice perk. Then for just a few hundred dollars more I get access to Attitash and Wildcat for longer trips. If next year is a banner snow year, I will be kicking myself though. Late Jan/Early Feb this year was awesome at Ragged. Driving just 1:40 and skiing some great glades on a Sunday afternoon was pretty perfect.
> 
> I was also stoked at the attempt at bumps by Crotched this year. I was missing that at Ragged pretty badly for December and January.


When you drive to Wildcat or Attitash do you drive right up Rte 16?


----------



## Robbski (Mar 16, 2017)

Abubob said:


> Ragged today didn't have the kinda phluffy powder you might wish for.  More of a wind buff and by the time I got there it was pretty well chopped up so kinda challenging. Grooming will make it beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Your prediction was right on the money.  On Thursday, The groomed trails had some of the best snow I've ever seen at Ragged.  Ungroomed wasn't bad on  Raggae glades and Birches either.  Spear quad was on wind hold until 10:30 but when they opened flying Yankee was sublime.  Showboat had great snow too.  Can't see why it won't hold out through the weekend.

I'm about 1 and 45 minutes away and retired a couple of years ago.  At $249 I think the pass is still a no brainier and I don't think it stops me from skiing elsewhere.  I've been to Ragged 7 times this year and expect to hit it a couple more and it doesn't owe me a nickel.  Ragged delivers on price, proximity, low crowds and usually decent conditions. I ski other mountains too but not if is going to cost me $90. But for $50 or $60 I'll mix it up by going elsewhere.  I'll save the $$ and save it to travel west.


----------



## Jully (Mar 16, 2017)

Abubob said:


> When you drive to Wildcat or Attitash do you drive right up Rte 16?



I've done that this year, yeah. In the past I have gone up 93 and cut over and down to Wildcat too. Haven't encountered problems with 16 though.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 16, 2017)

I can totally relate on the exhaustion of day trip driving. 
I used to dread n. Conway traffic on Pinkham notch days until I learned about the West Bank Road route.


----------



## becca m (Mar 16, 2017)

For $249, the Ragged pass works for me as it is close (to where I am on weekends) and I'd shoot myself seeing it and not being able to ski it when conditions are good.  BUT, if that were my only pass, I would get bored as they open terrain slowly and have a short season... when the glades are in, it's GREAT!!!

So, I have it as a supplement pass to a midweek Peak Pass (mainly for Crotched nite skiing) and probably a Cannon pass because I always feel challenged at Cannon.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 20, 2017)

I was at Ragged yesterday with my family.  Hadn't been since 1990!  The terrain was great for the kids.  Lots of glades - although most aren't in play.  Xwhaler brought us through one, but since I already have enough core shots on my skis, that was our only tree run.  I was glad to see a bump line under the 6 pack, and was even more glad that my little guy wanted to hit it a few times at the end of the day.  It's a really great setup for anyone who is learning.  It's a nice flat pitch, and one side of the trail was groomed if you need to bail out.  

The lodge was really nice.  It's one of the better ones I've seen, but, wow, what a friggin' zoo!

About the loading on the hsq...  c'mon Ragged...  that really needs to be fixed.  There is an uphill just as you are about to load.  For most people it's a non-issue, but we found it problematic with our little guy who struggles to push himself through line with his poles.  I also saw others struggling.  We had one beginner who slid backwards into us...  Not her fault.  This is on the mountain imo.   Aside from that, the on-hill experience was good (maybe they could have roped a longer queue for the 6 and given the guy directing traffic there some more training!)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 20, 2017)

Was at Ragged on Friday myself, and it is a really beautiful lodge.  Having the mountain to myself and just exploring was great.  In terms of value, for $249 that's a steal!  Considering Gunstock is $499 this coming year, if my family didn't have the house by G, I would so do ragged, since it is a lot of fun to ski.  

The snow itself on Friday was probably the best groomed snow conditions I've skied all year.  I'll end up doing the Gunstock and Peaks option this year again.  Crotched, Snow, Attitash and Wildcat is worth it... Plus G for close to home too.  However, Ragged is a fun place and really a hidden gem of sorts.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 20, 2017)

At the $249 pass price it won't be a hidden gem much longer. As Bill Belicheck says "it's better to get out a yr early then a yr late"
That's sort of my approach to Ragged for next yr. I fear the crowds are just going to get worse as the migration from Sunapee continues.
It's been a nice mtn for my family this yr but looking forward to a change of pace for next season.


----------



## Jully (Mar 20, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> At the $249 pass price it won't be a hidden gem much longer. As Bill Belicheck says "it's better to get out a yr early then a yr late"
> That's sort of my approach to Ragged for next yr. I fear the crowds are just going to get worse as the migration from Sunapee continues.
> It's been a nice mtn for my family this yr but looking forward to a change of pace for next season.



I'll also be intrigued to see how crowds do next year. I'm actually inclined to think the opposite. I think the $249 price was pretty well advertised and next year while more will sign up from Sunapee and other areas, I think a good number will leave. Many tried it for the $249 price and decided it was not worth it long term (you and me both included in that category).


----------



## Abubob (Mar 20, 2017)

I think most of the crowds this season have come after snow events that happen to coincide with holiday periods. But if you guys aren't going in for the cheap pass I'll let you know how things turn out. :-D


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 20, 2017)

I actually have seen a much more aggressive advertising of that pass this spring vs last spring.
Last yr they did virtually nothing to advertise it until sometime in Early April even though u could buy it if you discovered the deal in Mid March.

This yr they have it all up on their site, social media, every table in the lodge has a card holder showing the deal. The LCD monitor when u walk in has the deal in full view.

I think they will lose some folks but gain more. I've spoken to quite a few people who are casual skiers and live ~30 or so mins away that buy it to come out on nice days and get some runs in. 
For that skier who sees Gunstock and Sunapee as high price Ragged at $249 is a no brainer especially as they aren't the folks scouring the internet to find skiing on the cheap deals like the AZ community.

I also see a lot of MA/RI plates in the lot so it could be folks who have 2nd homes in the area who are migrating over from the other 2 main competitors.

It's a good strategy for them if the goal is to create mass volume quickly. I do wish they did basic things like hire wait staff or someone to bus the tables in the bar however.


----------



## Jully (Mar 20, 2017)

That is fair. I suppose I was just so shocked at the total number of pass holders they got this year that I can't imagine more. Getting volume quickly will hopefully work out for them. I would love to see Pinnacle happen in the next few years, though the terrain is in all likelihood not particularly compelling, I just find resort expansions exciting and positive overall. 

Hopefully next year they do hire more staff... But who knows. If next year is a good snow year for So. NH I'll regret not having a pass, but the groomers and no bumps just don't cut it. I look forward to hearing how it is, Bob!


----------



## Abubob (Mar 20, 2017)

Yer on July!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Mar 20, 2017)

I would not do the $249 season pass.  Frankly, the woods have never been open enough to make it worth it.  Bad snow years they struggle.  Then again my season pass at Cannon was sub $300.  Huge difference between the two.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 21, 2017)

dlague said:


> I would not do the $249 season pass.  Frankly, the woods have never been open enough to make it worth it.  Bad snow years they struggle.  Then again my season pass at Cannon was sub $300.  Huge difference between the two.


The NH resident military pass at Cannon is only $289.00. Having never served I do not qualify. That is a great deal and if I had THAT choice I'd go with Cannon myself.


----------



## Jully (Mar 21, 2017)

Abubob said:


> The NH resident military pass at Cannon is only $289.00. Having never served I do not qualify. That is a great deal and if I had THAT choice I'd go with Cannon myself.



Precisely. The next cheapest pass for most people is over $400. If I could get a Cannon pass for under $300 I would almost certainly do that as well.


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2017)

Real nice day at Ragged today.  All the groomed trails were in great shape...hero snow.  Light snow started up late morning and hung around at least until we left just before 2.  From what I could tell, there were no natural trails open and only one glade was open.  They did have some tame moguls on the lower section of Exhibition.

Person at the ticket counter said that next weekend will be it for the season...


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice hard pack groomer day at Ragged today. Good crowd. Sun disappeared after lunch so not as much softening as I would've hoped.
A few chair wait on the 6 and ski on to Spear all day
Raggae Glade and Sweepstakes are both hanging in as natural runs....Tho I suspect blow over is aiding them at this point.
















Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Robbski (Mar 30, 2017)

Based on my visit on Wed. 3/29 it's safe to say that when they call it quits this weekend there will be plenty of snow left.  Most everything but the trees were open and very little brown anywhere to be seen.  Little bit firm bear the tops of most trails and more like mashed potatoes near the bottom.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 31, 2017)

Should be good this upcoming last weekend of theirs.  ^Agree, there should be plenty of snow left on the trails after they close...

Will be there Sunday, have a voucher to use.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 10, 2017)

*Date(s) Skied: * April 8, 2017

*Resort or Ski Area: * Ragged Mt., Danbury, NH

*Conditions: * Coldish, gray and windy

*Trip Report: * While most people were skiing fresh pow and generally still enjoying lift operations at other areas I skinned up South Ridge Saturday afternoon. The forecast read that temps would be in the 50’s by afternoon but that just wasn’t the case in the greater Danbury area. It was windy with snow flurries most of the morning with temps just above freezing.

Although I’m woefully out of shape, skinning up was easy enough. The snow was soft and kinda spongy - couple inches of fresh on top of soft corn. At one point on my way up I stopped to catch my breath (I generally stopped every 100 or so steps) I heard water running. I looked around and didn’t see any running water. Then I looked down and listened carefully. The water was running somewhere directly under me … break over - time to move on.

So it took me roughly 45 minutes to reach the top of South Ridge. Most folks can skin up to the very top of Ragged in about a half hour. I would need another half hour to reach the top from there. Then something strange happened. Even though it was only 4 o’clock and I certainly felt good enough I couldn’t make myself continue. My wife doesn’t like it when I get home after 5 and I thought we’d be going out for dinner after. I really could’ve made it home in that amount of time but I took the skins off and headed back down.

Then another strange thing happened. I could not ski! The skis were digging in and I could not turn. Well, it’s not my usual alpine set-up. The skis are older Dynastar 4800s which back in their day did not like deep snow and always spanked me if I didn’t ski them just so. And the Scarpa boots I use are a cross between a ski boot and a hiking boot and not really great at either but are fairly comfortable for the skin up. I never fall ... but I fell twice! In the first couple hundred feet! Anyway, it took me three quarters of the way down and twenty minutes to figure out how to ski with this set-up in this soft spongy snow.

Once I’m back in my car I had to figure out whether to drive to get gas first or stop at the house and use my wife’s car to go to the restaurant. I went with the former and just as I walk in my wife is taking buffalo wings out of the oven. Timing is everything and this time strangely serendipitous.




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 11, 2017)

OK,what the heck is that 2nd to the last pic of?Looks like an outhouse that incinerates waste.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 11, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> OK,what the heck is that 2nd to the last pic of?Looks like an outhouse that incinerates waste.


We'll go with that. :wink:


----------



## dlague (Apr 11, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> OK,what the heck is that 2nd to the last pic of?Looks like an outhouse that incinerates waste.



Probably for snow making


----------



## Abubob (Apr 12, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> OK,what the heck is that 2nd to the last pic of?Looks like an outhouse that incinerates waste.



Okay, okay, here's what it really is. That is the terminus of an old fixed grip double removed in 2008 or 09. The shed/shack is used by the crew that maintains the terrain park.


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 12, 2017)

That shed shack must be new this season. I remember the previous lift, it was slow like the old Spear Triple if memory serves, it was a good way to get part way up on that side w/o the 6 pack.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 12, 2017)

That shack is brand new this season...Ragged did a nice job maintaining the park all season with some very substantial jumps and features towards the end of the yr.
They have a whole crew with different logo'ed gear working on the terrain park...if only they put effort into a mogul field


----------



## Jully (Apr 12, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> *if only they put effort into a mogul field*



Hear, hear


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 13, 2017)

Aahhh thanks.Its sure obvious now.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 17, 2017)

Ragged has officially posted that there's to be no skiing when they're closed. 

http://raggedmountainresort.com/ContemtTemplate/Blog.aspx?id=1238&postId=10737418590

Is this a policy shift? Seems to me it never bothered them before.


----------



## becca m (Apr 17, 2017)

I've been chased away several times in the past - best to go early or late, in my opinion

Other places with better vertical have a ski-at-your-own-risk policy


----------



## Abubob (Apr 17, 2017)

becca m said:


> I've been chased away several times in the past - best to go early or late, in my opinion
> 
> Other places with better vertical have a ski-at-your-own-risk policy


So early might be - what - before 8 am? Late would be after 4 pm? I've always gone around 2 or 2:30 and have never been spoken to. Years ago ( 2008 ) I asked then manager Bob Fries - his take was a don't ask don't tell attitude. Which means he was for it but officially the areas owners were not. And of course I'm sure some lower level management would be quick to exercise their own authority.


----------



## becca m (Apr 17, 2017)

welllll my dear old mother who was reading a book while I rode was "talked to" last spring when there were only a few patches left on a Sunday afternoon,,,,, SO, my feeling is if you get there before the hangovers of the "power brokers" there wear off, you're better off      

no offense if you work there - just my take - there are some control freaks there


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 18, 2017)

becca m said:


> I've been chased away several times in the past - best to go early or late, in my opinion
> 
> Other places with better vertical have a ski-at-your-own-risk policy



Both Pats Peak and Crotched allow it and they have less vert.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 18, 2017)

Given the mgmt's general level of apathy and non visibility this past ski season I question whether they would even notice/or are on site the next couple mos.

The snow should last a while up there, they blew deep...I bet Yankee lasts the longest.


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 18, 2017)

Was up there Sun. pm

Never saw a sole from Mgmt.

Shhh  But Yankee was in great shape !!!!


----------



## Abubob (Apr 18, 2017)

becca m said:


> SO, my feeling is if you get there before the hangovers of the "power brokers" there wear off, you're better off
> 
> no offense if you work there - just my take - there are some control freaks there



I don't work there but I would not be offended anyway. I worked with enough emperors of their own domain to know. (Sienfeld ref intended)

Just curious what they might have said to your mom. They obviously didn't stick around long enough for you to get down or call the local law enforcement. (which btw I think was the former "ragged employee" here)



xwhaler said:


> Given the mgmt's general level of apathy and non visibility this past ski season I question whether they would even notice/or are on site the next couple mos.
> 
> The snow should last a while up there, they blew deep...I bet Yankee lasts the longest.



I dunno about that. Ryan Shramm was quite visible every time I visited. As a matter of fact I watched him run a snowblower to help clear the patio after one of the later storms.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 18, 2017)

Abubob said:


> I don't work there but I would not be offended anyway. I worked with enough emperors of their own domain to know. (Sienfeld ref intended)
> 
> Just curious what they might have said to your mom. They obviously didn't stick around long enough for you to get down or call the local law enforcement. (which btw I think was the former "ragged employee" here)
> 
> ...


Fair enough and I'm not here to rag on anyone in particular. I can tell you in my 19 days there this season I saw the GM a handful of times (and mostly only out skiing with the race team) and other members of mgmt very infrequently.

Nearly never with any sort of clothing or badge ID'ing who they were. I guess I'm just of the opinion that if mtns want to grow those running the show need to be visible and accountable so they can see some of the choke points/areas for improvement.


----------



## Jully (Apr 18, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Fair enough and I'm not here to rag on anyone in particular. I can tell you in my 19 days there this season I saw the GM a handful of times (and mostly only out skiing with the race team) and other members of mgmt very infrequently.
> 
> Nearly never with any sort of clothing or badge ID'ing who they were. I guess I'm just of the opinion that if mtns want to grow those running the show need to be visible and accountable so they can see some of the choke points/areas for improvement.



I didn't see much of a presence either. They could have been there, but I'd have preferred some sort of clothing or badges. I really like a management presence on the hill. One of the things I really like about Crotched is the presence of management out and about, for example.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 18, 2017)

Jully said:


> I didn't see much of a presence either. They could have been there, but I'd have preferred some sort of clothing or badges. I really like a management presence on the hill. One of the things I really like about Crotched is the presence of management out and about, for example.



Well said and totally agree on how CM runs things. Mgmt there is in logo gear indicating management.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 18, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Well said and totally agree on how CM runs things. Mgmt there is in logo gear indicating management.



How about uniforms that look like this?


----------



## becca m (Apr 19, 2017)

hahaha!


----------

